# The Linux screenshots thread



## Tokio (Oct 3, 2010)

post your unix-like OS screenshots, comment others', etc.

Crunchbang Statler Alpha 2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2010)

i like having a separate thread for us linux/unix/mac users. we dont want to make the windows users jealous afterall.

ubuntu 10.04 running gnome,compiz and awn


----------



## mudkip (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice wallpaper OP. London is an amazing city.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2010)

phx, what distro you running? any extra mods?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i like having a separate thread for us linux/unix/mac users. we dont want to make the windows users jealous afterall.
> 
> ubuntu 10.04 running gnome,compiz and awn
> 
> ...



How did you do this?  I love it!!!!

My Thinkpad T400, running a theme that is a custom combo of Mac4Lin and Win2-7Pack (self-made)  




Ubuntu 10.10 RC x86_64, Gnome, Compiz-Fusion.  Dock is Docky


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How did you do this?  I love it!!!!
> 
> My Thinkpad T400, running a theme that is a custom combo of Mac4Lin and Win2-7Pack (self-made)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/Screenshot661.png
> Ubuntu 10.10 RC x86_64, Gnome, Compiz-Fusion.  Dock is Docky



hrm, imma have to try out docky


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, imma have to try out docky



It's quite nice....also have it on my i7 (Kubuntu, but with GNOME).

How did you get the 3D Windows and a circular cube?  I couldn't get that working


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's quite nice....also have it on my i7 (Kubuntu, but with GNOME).
> 
> How did you get the 3D Windows and a circular cube?  I couldn't get that working



did you install compiz config settings manager?


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> phx, what distro you running? any extra mods?



its nothing special at all, just ubuntu 10.04, compiz, conky running to the right, and a little emerald mixed in, ohh and i used gimp to render the background


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> did you install compiz config settings manager?



Yeah.  And I've enabled both "Cube Deformation" and the "3D Windows" things and they don't do anything


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2010)

Check whether the effects are on "extra" (in the appearances screen, last tab if I'm right). 

And oh, you said you ware running Kubuntu with Gnome but then it is actually just Ubuntu (those distros are the same under the hood).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

I know they're same under the hood 

And it's set to 'extra', all other effects work great


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I know they're same under the hood
> 
> And it's set to 'extra', all other effects work great



so holding ctr-alt and moving the mouse while left clicked doesnt do anything at all?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so holding ctr-alt and moving the mouse while left clicked doesnt do anything at all?



 Thanks  for that little tid bit.I've always just pushed down-click scroll wheel to access.

Mine.  Ubuntu 10.4


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04








Docky + Compiz on opensource ati driver (HD3200 igp)


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry about breaking the rules a bit but I thought I'd show how I access the features I need in linux without having to reboot.  I'd run linux as my primary OS if it weren't for games and certain apps.

I use cygwin the most which is why I have bash integrated with my command prompt so I can launch it just like I would any other shell in linux.  (I blanked out my computer/username in the prompt in the lower left hand corner.) 

When I need X support I use VMware's Unity feature which is quite useful for running GUI apps over SSH in Windows.

Anyway, sorry if I'm not keeping with the spirit of this thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so holding ctr-alt and moving the mouse while left clicked doesnt do anything at all?



Nothing at all


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 5, 2010)

Ubuntu on the Noc box


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 7, 2010)

A fresh installed opensuse 11.3 with few tweaks..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks really nice!
Mind linking or PMing me the wallpaper?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure!

Link
Most common resolutions available.
Have fun!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

ugh i LOVE suse 11.3 but my wireless isnt working on my toshiba. im about to give ubuntu 10.10 a go. Id like suse to be the default for this machine though. I already have it on another system. I just feel like I use ubuntu too much. but i HATE wireless. from fedora solaris to gentoo setting it up has always been a total PITA and ubuntu is the only one that doesnt give me trouble.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 11, 2010)

My wireless chipset Broadcom works flawlessly, only installed firmware and kernel module from packman repo

[my reply seems a bit OT, sry guys   ]


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

meh I hate hard wiring. I just tried ubuntu 10.10 didnt find my touchpad. but wireless worked great. seems im damned if I do and damned if I dont. maybe its because of X64. regardless ill throw some SS up tommarrow as an apology for being totally OT


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks great 

I don't see why I can't get the cube deformations working 
Oh well


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Simply awesome, Solaris...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks great
> 
> I don't see why I can't get the cube deformations working
> Oh well



try these settings.







T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Simply awesome, Solaris...



thanks man  ill tune it up a bit more. trying to figure out the touchpad currently. cosmetics will come second.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> try these settings.
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/644380486.png
> 
> 
> ...



That's how it was....already have the cube working fine, 9 sides 

How do you get the cube to 'stay' 3D like in your 2nd pic vs just going instantly the the next side?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's how it was....already have the cube working fine, 9 sides
> 
> How do you get the cube to 'stay' 3D like in your 2nd pic vs just going instantly the the next side?



press CTRL-ALT left mouse click and drag. just keep the left mouse button clicked and it will stay 3D at this time you can also let go of CTRL and ALT as long as you hold left mouse down.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

X90000 Thanks!


Pic coming in a sec 

EDIT:  Here we go:


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice dude!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks 

I'm going to see if I can get the top image to cover the entire top, but first I need to finish my HW.  This looks so awesome!

Something new to impress people at school with


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 17, 2010)

finally settled on suse 11.3 touchpad works and i got my wifi up so suse it is for my laptop.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 17, 2010)

Few tweaks for my new gui *without* kwin desktop effect (hd3200 igp is too weak  ):


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> finally settled on suse 11.3 touchpad works and i got my wifi up so suse it is for my laptop.
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1684906017.png


I can't say I'm overly fond of KDE, but that looks quite nice!


T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Few tweaks for my new gui *without* kwin desktop effect (hd3200 igp is too weak  ):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/desktop3.jpeg



HD3200 is too weak? 

My GMA 4500 in my laptop is plenty


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 17, 2010)

may be my cpu is a single core amd sempron? 
Kwin effect is not so responsive compared to compiz effect.
I'm using catalyst driver, but gui with kwin effect enabled (expose, grid, cube) seems not so fast with opensource driver... May be I fail with some setting?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you not use Compiz?  Even a single core should be enough for Compiz effects


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm using native kwin effect


----------



## Tokio (Oct 18, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> finally settled on suse 11.3 touchpad works and i got my wifi up so suse it is for my laptop.
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1684906017.png



i like that


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tokio said:


> i like that



thanks man


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 21, 2010)

OK so I have a really good looking theme I've been working on and I'd like to show off the menus and whatnot, but I can't come up with a program that can display all the buttons and menus and stuff.... So.... Any ideas? (I already know how to take screenshots, thanks)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> OK so I have a really good looking theme I've been working on and I'd like to show off the menus and whatnot, but I can't come up with a program that can display all the buttons and menus and stuff.... So.... Any ideas? (I already know how to take screenshots, thanks)



just open up a bunch of windows.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 21, 2010)

OK, here's the desktop (and what the Firefox icon looks like when it's selected ):





Here's the menus (and a tooltip!):




(I probably could have made that smaller, whoops)

And here's some text and a bunch of progress bars:





I love how the watermark exactly covers the volume and time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That looks nice, I'm digin' the red theme!


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd upload it to you, but I'm not exactly sure where Mint stores the things....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2011)

it has been 1 YEAR since the last post. let's see some new fancy screenshots to make our window's cousins jealous!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2011)

I shall make some Linux Mint 11 (Katya) screens, maybe. However the looks are still stock atm because it is a pretty fresh install (less than a week old). I like it so far.

*Edit:* Here it is. It is still stock, except the panel ("task bar") at the bottom, which I adapted a bit so that it is a bit higher (increasing the icon size a bit in the process).


----------



## ramintjoo (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry about smashing the rules a little but I decided to show the way i access the characteristics I want in linux without needing to reboot. I'd run linux as my primary OS whether it were not for games and certain applications.

I personally use cygwin probably the most and that's why I've party integrated with my command prompt in order to launch it simply like I'd every other spend in linux. (I blanked out my computer/username within the prompt within the lower left hands corner.)

After I need X support I personally use VMware's Oneness feature quite helpful for running GUI applications over SSH in Home windows.

Anyway, sorry if I am not preserving the spirit of the thread.
___________________________________


----------



## Hardi (Nov 25, 2011)

been playing around with debian lately...


----------



## DIBL (Nov 29, 2011)

I think this shows Windows in its proper context (it makes a GREAT printer driver, FYI).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2011)

DIBL said:


> I think this shows Windows in its proper context (it makes a GREAT printer driver, FYI).
> 
> [url]http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7990/aptosidimera29nov11.png[/URL]



haha very true. i also use vmware player over virtualbox.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 4, 2011)

If you install and configure samba on the Linux host, then the Windows VM can see the host as a server, and can copy and save files from the Linux system.  This way, if you have special Windows proprietary software, or a printer that is not supported in Linux, you just jump over to Windows and copy the document and send it to the Lexmark or Canon or whatever.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2011)

DIBL said:


> If you install and configure samba on the Linux host, then the Windows VM can see the host as a server, and can copy and save files from the Linux system.  This way, if you have special Windows proprietary software, or a printer that is not supported in Linux, you just jump over to Windows and copy the document and send it to the Lexmark or Canon or whatever.



yup, been doing that for years. solves a lot of problems.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 4, 2011)

Heres Mine.  
ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode
Epox Krai pro (via kt880 chipset)
Athlon XPm 2500+ @ 2.4 ghz
Visiontek Radeon x1550 xge
1 gb Crucial pc3200







Using Cario Dock and Screenlets


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2011)

Somewhat finished (*) Gentoo 64-bit install, using kernel 3.0.6 and KDE 4.6.5. The wallpaper shows a minor train station near my parents' place.







(*) I will probably realise that I still need some progs later on (once I want to start them and think like, "Oh forgot to _emerge_ that one") and I still need to adapt the ACLs of my data partition to be able to access it without Gentoo acting like a d**k.


----------



## Hardi (Jan 12, 2012)

some little changes..


----------



## kaser123 (Feb 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/Screenshot2.jpg



This is so cool !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drone (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad I'm the one who uses BSD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> I'm glad I'm the one who uses BSD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120303/BSD.png




nice screen. i actually learned FreeBSD before Linux about 12 years ago. That was when it took days of research to get your videocard to work so you could have KDE  

anyway, do you use it mainly as a desktop or something else?


----------



## Drone (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes it is my main desktop at work. BSD is nice, I'm content


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yes it is my main desktop at work. BSD is nice, I'm content



you should be. it is a fantastic OS! the ports system is my favorite. what are the main programs you use with it?


----------



## Drone (Mar 5, 2012)

^ I'm trying to get used to it atm. I'm gonna use it for emulation, programming and multimedia purposes  It looks so fluid and stable.


----------



## Drone (Mar 14, 2012)

Played Doom 3, Serious Sam first and second encounters, Quake 1 x64, and Quake 2. Games work great.


Installed Wine and run Delphi 7. Programming and compiling work perfect


----------



## Drone (Jul 17, 2012)

rofl bump

Installed Android x86 just for fun, lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2012)

Let's revive this thread a little.

A fresh install of Gentoo X86_64, using Linux 3.3.8 and KDE 4.9 with some desktop and icon themes and an adjusted colur scheme.











------------------------------------------------------

Interesting how well FF looks with this colour scheme. TBH I feared the worst but it came out pretty nicely.







-------------------------------------------------

Clementine looks nice this way.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS running Cinnamon


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2012)

Heheh,  guess I need to pretty up my openSuse..


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2012)

Same with my Debian install....


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2012)

linux mint kde "maya" with kernel 3.3.2 and kde 4.8.2 on my lenovo-ibm thinkpad r61


----------



## Munki (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got Backtrack 5 R3 installed on VirtualBox.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2012)

Tried to install Slitaz on the netbook in sig. Had some issues (couldn't boot from HDD and WLAN didn't work), so I'm downloading Lubuntu now. Which is sad, because the live version is very likeble.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you install the GRUB or LiLo bootloader correctly to the MBR? Selecting the device path /dev/sda (without anything behind that) should work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2012)

i gotta make a nice desktop again!


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2012)

Lubuntu with nothing changed. Works pretty well. Some system stuff, like the Software center and everything that has anything to do with managing packets and so on, are brutally slow for some reason, but otherwise it works very well. It's even snappy! 

And my wireless Logitec M305 which I thought was dead because windows doesn't recognize it? Works too. As well as the printer, just like that. I had to install some additional stuff to make the WLAN work though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2012)

Frick said:


> Lubuntu with nothing changed. Works pretty well. Some system stuff, like the Software center and everything that has anything to do with managing packets and so on, are brutally slow for some reason, but otherwise it works very well. It's even snappy!
> 
> And my wireless Logitec M305 which I thought was dead because windows doesn't recognize it? Works too. As well as the printer, just like that. I had to install some additional stuff to make the WLAN work though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/lubuntu12.10.png



since my centos system is headless i am not really messing with the gnome desktop configuration at the moment. my primary box is windows 8 for gaming only. just another reason steam needs to send me a beta invite for linux!!! i want to get back to linux desktop fulltime !


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> since my centos system is headless i am not really messing with the gnome desktop configuration at the moment. my primary box is windows 8 for gaming only. just another reason steam needs to send me a beta invite for linux!!! i want to get back to linux desktop fulltime !



Yeah it is a bit weird that.. I was on Xubuntu (6.10 I think so it was a while ago) full time for at least 6 months. Nothing really worked they way it was supposed to, but most things I wanted I eventually got going. I wouldn't use it as my main system actually, but sometimes I get into the tinkering spirit and then Linux is awesome.

This machine will essentially be a typewriter though so I'm shouldn't have to mess about with it too much but anything can happen. 

Also, now mouse gestures on the trackpad works.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Linux are excellent work machines.  It's hard to take Microsoft serious after * they launched 2012 with the metro interface*.  Seriously.

Developer machine:





Web Server:





Not great looking UIs, I save those for my home machines.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 10, 2012)

I found this screenshot on Distrowatch - it's not mine, but I think it's the sexiest screenshot of a desktop I've ever seen in my life:





Now if only they'd put a comma after "fast" my life would be complete.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> I found this screenshot on Distrowatch - it's not mine, but I think it's the sexiest screenshot of a desktop I've ever seen in my life:
> http://i.imgur.com/Ejak6.png
> 
> Now if only they'd put a comma after "fast" my life would be complete.



that bothers me as well. i believe the AP guide standardized the use of a comma before ,and


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 11, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> I found this screenshot on Distrowatch - it's not mine, but I think it's the sexiest screenshot of a desktop I've ever seen in my life:
> http://i.imgur.com/Ejak6.png
> 
> Now if only they'd put a comma after "fast" my life would be complete.



is that XFCE desktop ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

That is not a full Desktop Environment, but a WM (normally part of a DE) which is in this case one that can be used autonomously (as a minimal desktop). I assume it is Openbox, Blackbox or IceWM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> That is not a full Desktop Environment, but a WM (normally part of a DE) which is in this case one that can be used autonomously (as a minimal desktop). I assume it is Openbox, Blackbox or IceWM.



archbang comes with openbox by default and i believe that is it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

I was to lazy to check, lol, and the three WMs I mentioned are very similar AFAIK.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's Openbox.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 20, 2012)

Linuxmint 14 Nadia Cinnamon with kernel 3.7.0. i really love my tux


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

since its stickied to the front page, i guess its ok to revive that thread? huuuu step on!

standard Ubuntu 13.04 RR atm on my 3rd rig wich act also as a steambox
and hardware recognition is weird ... my R.A.T.7 wasnt fully functional while under win7 no probs ... so i use a OEM HP crap mouse atm ... doh!




strange 3.9gio ram and i have 8gb the 13.04 is also 64bits... i wonder why only 3.9gio is recognised and 8gb in the bios

mainly steambox but mostly emulator and linux test rig, i pick several different distro per month to try them and see what differ between them.








well PCSX on linux lacks some resolution sharpening and filter that the windows counterpart has but still its emulated near flawlessly and smooth

FFVIII is from where come my forum name here and my nickname that i bear since 2000 ... Squall 

update Unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Manjaro Linux 0.8.6


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 19, 2013)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> *Manjaro* Linux 0.8.6



I thought you said something else then,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 19, 2013)

Kili



JoeyJoeJoe said:


> Manjaro Linux 0.8.6
> 
> http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad244/JoeyJoeJoe8800/Screenshot-08192013-010854AM_zpsb88b13a2.png



... sorry ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2013)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> Manjaro Linux 0.8.6
> 
> http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad244/JoeyJoeJoe8800/Screenshot-08192013-010854AM_zpsb88b13a2.png



i assume you are using Wine to play skyrim? also, i have never heard of manjaro. Looks like it is a friendly version of Arch. Pretty cool!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i assume you are using Wine to play skyrim? also, i have never heard of manjaro. Looks like it is a friendly version of Arch. Pretty cool!



Looks much more like TES IV: Oblivion icon, not Skyrim's (which has an icon with that dragon it has on the box cover)
And yeah, probably Wine. Oblivion runs perfectly well on it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i assume you are using Wine to play skyrim? also, i have never heard of manjaro. Looks like it is a friendly version of Arch. Pretty cool!



Yeah it's based on Arch. And I'm in fact using Wine, it works pretty well with oblivion, and classic game emulators. I've been trying to spread the word about Manjaro, I find it far better, and easier to use than Mint and Ubuntu, with stability on par with Debian. And Pacman is a dream to use. Also driver management is so much less of a hassle, and there is a far smaller chance of anything breaking. I had a proprietary display driver completely destroy my Mint install in a flash. I highly recommend Manjaro to pretty much anyone, it would have a much better first impression to noobies than Ubuntu I think. I notice that alot of people think Ubuntu is the easiest, and best distro that Linux has, they end up hating it, and get driven them away from Linux because Ubuntu is a really sub par distro, atleast in my opinion.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Aug 19, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I thought you said something else then,



lol, no I didn't say Man-gina.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I will have to post up screens of some of my recently installed ESXi VMs once I actually get them worthy!


----------



## odameyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Using this install of Xubuntu 13.10 for gaming on the desktop. Everything runs great with Kerbal Space Program and hopefully Metro: Last Light will too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2013)

curently crunching on a C2D 6300 with 10.04LTS (didn't bother to upgrade atm)


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2014)

Just installed Mageia 4


----------



## Kenboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Where can I get that beautiful wallpaper?  Nice!





Easy Rhino said:


> i like having a separate thread for us linux/unix/mac users. we dont want to make the windows users jealous afterall.
> 
> ubuntu 10.04 running gnome,compiz and awn


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2014)

Kenboy said:


> Where can I get that beautiful wallpaper?  Nice!



oh man, i havnt had that wallpaper in some time. i think if you google 'us air force fighter jet" it should come up.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 11, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> google 'us air force fighter jet" it should come up.



It is an Eurofighter Typhoon...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is an Eurofighter Typhoon...


look more like a Saab JAS Gripen to me





so the right "google" term should be Swedish air force fighter jet 

yep: i am totally right
http://fineartamerica.com/featured/saab-gripen-cockpit-abhishek-singh.html


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 19, 2014)

Legacy OS 2.1 LTS default desktop designed to run on most Pentium III PC's and Laptops


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> Legacy OS 2.1 LTS default desktop designed to run on most Pentium III PC's and Laptops



wow real player!


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Liquid Cool (May 3, 2014)

Ubuntu 14.04 + GNOME


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 28, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> View attachment 56397
> View attachment 56398
> 
> Ubuntu 14.04 + GNOME



OMG!! So sexy! Which gnome version is this? I am rocking Gnome 3.4 on Debian 7.4 x64. Is it worth switching to Ubuntu 14.04?


----------



## BigBoi (May 28, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> View attachment 56397
> View attachment 56398
> 
> Ubuntu 14.04 + GNOME




Very nice!!!


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> View attachment 56397
> View attachment 56398
> 
> Ubuntu 14.04 + GNOME


That's beautiful. My issue is that GNOME felt a bit sluggish since I have 3 displays. Compositing effects were pretty choppy, but on a single display it was fine. I decided to just go with a VM since all I really wanted was a real terminal. So the prettiness factor didn't really matter much.

Tada!




Granted I don't use it like that. I see something more like this... Tada!


 

If all you need is a terminal and some basic tools, Unity is a nice alternative to having to split up my either of my RAIDs.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 18, 2014)

I came back to check in and see a few replies.  Thanks for the comments...

My move over to linux is a recent decision, I've been playing around with it for about six months now and I'm glad I did the switch.  Thought I'd be wise though...and stick to the ubuntu distros for the first year, although...I've been experimenting with the other distros non-stop.  Curiousity more than anything, but I wanted to see if I liked any of the other desktop environments better.  For now, I'm sticking with Gnome, although on simpler equipment I really like the Xubuntu type distros(I also love LXLE).  As I've mentioned in my sig, I'm watching Elementary OS and the Ozon project rather closely...I like how both of those look and probably will end up with one of the two after the first year is up.

Killer_Rubber_Ducky,  it's Gnome 3.10.   A lot of guys seem to have already moved up to 3.12, I'll wait until 3.14 is stable.    To answer your question...I'd stick with Debian Gnome and just upgrade your shell.  Isn't there also a new version of Debian out as well?  Just update everything.

Aquinus, I wanted to mention that I did try Debian's Gnome Edition and it did seem to run buttery smooth on my pc, even better than Ubuntu Gnome...although, I didn't try it in a multi-monitor set up...I sure did like it.  It felt real solid...I was just having too many troubles with my wi-fi to continue using it without doing a little research(aka: learning) how to overcome the problem. 

For my terminal...I use this https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/442/drop-down-terminal/ 

These USB flash drive installs are a real blessing for easy installs, but they can also be a curse(as is the case with me).  When you can download a half dozen different distros and install them on flash drives in under an hour it becomes a curse...you want to try them all.  .

I'm experimenting with Spatry's new 'Cup of Linux' distro this week.

Best,

Liquid Cool

Screenshot from Today...I switch up every couple of weeks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 18, 2014)

damn  that is a sexy desktop you have there! To answer your reasoning for the smoother gnome experience on Debian; Debian gnome is 3.8 which is way more stable than 3.10 or 3.12. I cant actually upgrade to 3.10 yet as there are still debian wheezy libraries that are not converted or made for 3.10. If I ran testing branch or experimental branch, sure but I like my rock solid stability. I unfortunately gave Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome edition a shot and I wish I never made the switch. It is so much  more jittery than Debian. Now, Linux Mint 17, that is a sexy Distro. They have a Debian version of Linux Mint as well and it may be that Linux Mint will drop Ubuntu sources in the future. I hope SteamOS (Debian 7.4 X64) takes off. I dont believe there is a new version of Debian out yet.

What did you do to your desktop to make it look like that? What extensions etc did you use?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm watching the steam distro rather closely as well.  I know many who are using ubuntu would like to move away from it for one reason(Amazon ties) or another(Unity) and I think anyone who can come up with a Debian based Gnome OS that is user friendly will have hit one out of the ballpark.  

I mentioned I'd probably go with elementary OS or ozon OS, but probably on the laptop....  Debian Gnome or anything that could compare in stability would be my top choice overall and as you mentioned...steam OS is a good candidate.  Once popularity picks up, it really could take off big.   Although...ozon OS is a mystery distro and I don't know if it's going to be based on Arch, Debian, or Ubuntu...so I'm watching news there.

A new version(v. 2.0.2) of Conky Manager just came out, I use CM for my weather/time conky's.   The icon theme is numix circle(taken from ozon OS).   Almost everything else I just get from here. 

https://extensions.gnome.org/  

The menu is Gno-Menu.  My favorite extension is 'Activities Configurator'.  Excellent extension.

I will also mention...I know interfacelift was the go-to spot for wallpapers for a long time(at least for myself), but I've become a real fan of this site here.  Top notch stuff.  

http://awesomewallpapersblog.com/

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

Sometimes...simple is best.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## blobster21 (Aug 17, 2014)

@VulkanBros : how do you get this fancy prompt. I wouldn't mind testing blue variants of it....


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 18, 2014)

blobster21 said:


> @VulkanBros : how do you get this fancy prompt. I wouldn't mind testing blue variants of it....



Actually i don't know - the Manjaro xfce build comes that way pr default - and it`s the only build I have seen with that prompt.......
Manjaro Openbox and KDE does not have it.....


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I finally got a drive just for Linux so I didn't have to start any Chaos with my already installed EFI Windows installation. Debian was very unhappy about being installed to boot from EFI, but Ubuntu did it no problem.

I hope it's minimal enough, I'm using i3... and if you start asking yourself "Where are the menus or buttons", the answer is that there are none. Just a terminal-like launcher (activated by mod + d) along with some basic hot keys for opening a browser and a terminal. How do you like that for simple?

I should also add that i3 is a tiling window manager, however it does allow windows to float like the terminal is in this screenshot. Generally speaking though, Windows will snap to an adjustable grid and like any WM, it supports multiple desktops.

The screenshot is big because of the 3 displays but the launcher is open on the left most display where screenFetch is.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 18, 2014)

very nice  mine:

the earth background extends across both screens, the tree is my chrome tab background and tilda is my drop-down terminal emulator.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 18, 2014)

Bohdi Linux Enlightenment (v. 3.0.0. RC1) This Linux distro is really cool.....


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 20, 2014)

.....And ....can not get around...Ubuntu......


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 21, 2014)

meanwhile, fruits of my 4 days of trying to get gentoo running trying to get nvidia not shit itself along with several other less severe problems:



Spoiler


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 21, 2014)

Gentoo linux with a minimal xfce4 theme, running on a Samsung Arm Chromebook, controlling 3 Zeusminer litecoin scrypt asics.

It's not impressive...  But it makes me monies:


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2014)

My friend has returned to me. I'm gonna need a new Ubuntu sticker soon, that one is from 6.06 LTS. Or, because I'm not a fan of Ubuntu these days, some other distro, preferably one who can give me free stickers.








Anyway, for some reason I really like Slitaz, despite it being pretty useless to me. It's a bitch to get power saving stuff on laptops to work. And everything else. This is it from a VM.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 21, 2014)

A very minimalistic and lightweight distribution - too light for my taste




Frick said:


> Anyway, for some reason I really like Slitaz, despite it being pretty useless to me. It's a bitch to get power saving stuff on laptops to work. And everything else. This is it from a VM.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 7, 2014)

Haven't posted a screenshot in awhile.  I've been waiting on a replacement drive for my rig so I've had to dip into my old parts stash to get something up and running for the last week or so.   Currently running Xubuntu 14.04 on an old ASUS P5GD2 with a 3.2GHz Pentium 4 and 2GB's of Ram.  Runs pretty decent for an older setup.  Although...it is stuttering with 1080p.  



Best,

LC


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

Just moved out from Linux Mint 17 MATE and installed Debian 7.7.0 XFCE.

Linux Mint was great but I could not align my desktop icons to a grid and I like things perfectly aligned, now the torture is finally over.

Just finished customizing it to my needs.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 4, 2015)

see i can't stand desktop icons period... i know it's weird but i like my desktop empty and to have everything on my taskbar,in bookmarks, or via search


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

I had to move out of debian because my DVB card was not working there... Moved to Linux Mint XFCE this time.

It is not looking much different after all. I do not understand why people like a desktop window manager full of 3D effects, flames, explosions, transparency and all.

A light XFCE with traditional menu is everything you will want to become more productive and work more comfortably.

It always worked flawlessly, then why to change!? 

[screenshot below]


----------



## digibucc (Jan 16, 2015)

It's all about what is aesthetically pleasing to you. for me smooth corners, shadows, transparency, and cleaner text are a must. if for no other reason - I pay for the hardware and it can handle it, I like it - why not?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm newer to linux and I never had the experience with Gnome 2(MATE) that many have had over the years...with that said...I like MATE and have been playing with it lately.  I'm considering moving from the newer version of Gnome that I've been using to the old stuff.  It works A LOT better with my ancient hardware.  Every bit as good as xfce.

Since I'm used to ubuntu distros, I'm currently testing out Ubuntu MATE.  It's very stable.

Best,

LC


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 16, 2015)

I didn't even know Ubuntu Mate is available as a LTS too : for a long time it was based on 14.10. That alone would prevent me from using it.

Until know, i would just install Ubuntu Gnome LTS + Mate-desktop on top of it and make it the default DE.

Obviously i couldn't uninstall the default Gnome DE without breaking parts of the system, eventhough i had no use of it.

Its decided : i will install this Ubuntu Mate LTS from scratch today !


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Ubuntu minimal with cinnamon. Set up for crunching for WCG.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> Ubuntu minimal with cinnamon. Set up for crunching for WCG.


Me likey @james888 , what app are you running in the top corner?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Me likey @james888 , what app are you running in the top corner?


That is Conky. I already had conky, as suggested by @Norton, to show cpu mhz but I just recently realized I could configure it to look like that. It shows system monitor info, temps, and cpu mhz all in one app. I had 3 for that before.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 17, 2015)

Testing out Mint MATE 17.1 this weekend, seems to be hitting my CPU a little harder than Ubuntu's version of MATE so I'll probably be sticking with Ubuntu...I've also tried PCLinuxOS and Sparky's version.  Sparky's pegged my cpu at 100% consistently...but I liked the dock. .  I can add my own if I need one.

Very happy with MATE...it's scratching my old school itch.  Ultra Flat Theme, with Ultra Flat Icons.



A couple of shots of the apps menu...

 

 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 17, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Very happy with MATE...it's scratching my old school itch. Ultra Flat Theme, with Ultra Flat Icons.


Why is everybody making solid color themes now!? It (re-)started with Windows 8 as far as I can remember.

Now boom, an explosion of solid color themes are starting to take place. Nothing against it, I like it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is Conky. I already had conky, as suggested by @Norton, to show cpu mhz but I just recently realized I could configure it to look like that. It shows system monitor info, temps, and cpu mhz all in one app. I had 3 for that before.


Damn I used conky a few years ago but never knew I could get that much info from it. I have to give it another whirl.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 17, 2015)

Blue-Knight...

I'm probably 'behind the times'....I just started using these solid colored flat themes.  I might be crazy(and probably am...), but these distros seem to run a little smoother(ie: faster) with them.  Could be subjective...I don't know, but every bit helps.  Finally have all of my software loaded up...think I'll just continue with this distro on the laptop.  An E1-1200 needs all the help it can get.

 

Mad Shot....give the 'Conky Manager' a try.  I believe 2.1 was the latest version I used.

Best,

LC


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Blue-Knight...
> 
> I'm probably 'behind the times'....I just started using these solid colored flat themes.  I might be crazy(and probably am...), but these distros seem to run a little smoother(ie: faster) with them.  Could be subjective...I don't know, but every bit helps.  Finally have all of my software loaded up...think I'll just continue with this distro on the laptop.  An E1-1200 needs all the help it can get.
> 
> ...


I don't even know of this software. I did that all by hand, copying a couple different conky configs.


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn I used conky a few years ago but never knew I could get that much info from it. I have to give it another whirl.


I could give you a copy of my conky config if you want to edit it for your own use. I got inspiration from this page.


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> That is Conky. I already had conky, as suggested by @Norton, to show cpu mhz but I just recently realized I could configure it to look like that. It shows system monitor info, temps, and cpu mhz all in one app. I had 3 for that before.



Wasn't me, I'm just using _*psensor*_ atm. May have been @thebluebumblebee... thanks for tagging me though, I may install it later today and give it a try


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 17, 2015)

One of my machines with LXDE on Fedora.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> Wasn't me, I'm just using _*psensor*_ atm. May have been @thebluebumblebee... thanks for tagging me though, I may install it later today and give it a try


I asked for a program that did cpu frequency and a program that did temperatures. I thought it was you. I was using psensor, conky, and gnome system monitor. Apparently conky does it all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> I don't even know of this software. I did that all by hand, copying a couple different conky configs.
> 
> I could give you a copy of my conky config if you want to edit it for your own use. I got inspiration from this page.


Yeah that will be cool. I am using psensor right now also.


----------



## Csokis (May 4, 2015)

Ubuntu Studio 14.04.2 LTS (XFCE default)


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 4, 2015)

>My Little Pony

B|


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 27, 2015)

Just installed "Linux Mint Debian 2" on a USB 2.0 flash drive:
















It worked with acceptable performance on my very poor usb flash drive: 15MB/s read, 3MB/s write...

I could install drivers, programs and watch TV just by installing the system on my usb flash drive.

Trying doing that with Windows... LOL!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have tried that before for crunching. It killed my usb 2.0 flashdrive. The usb 3.0 flashdrive I tried survived but overtime the system became corrupt. For short term use it is great though, just not long term.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have tried that before for crunching. It killed my usb 2.0 flashdrive. The usb 3.0 flashdrive I tried survived but overtime the system became corrupt. For short term use it is great though, just not long term.


Hey, @james888! Thanks for sharing your past experiences.

In this case I would try to minimize flash drive workload as much as possible by doing the following:
>Install a minimal GNU/Linux system... The smaller the better.
>Put all the program data (folding@home, boinc) to memory (ram disk) and initialize from there.

That would minimize flash drive access... And only save the modified data to flash drive at regular intervals (every 1 hour or more).

And for best results... Try to get the entire system to boot from flash drive and keep running itself from RAM that way the flash drive work will be reduced to almost nothing.

Not sure if it would work. LOL!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have tried that before for crunching. It killed my usb 2.0 flashdrive. The usb 3.0 flashdrive I tried survived but overtime the system became corrupt. For short term use it is great though, just not long term.



Actually, it's great for long term use. If you use it properly.
The thing is, a flash drive is essence the same technology as SSDs. But unlike an regular SSD, flash drives:
· are build with unplug-ability in-mind (read: with people who just jack them out in mind) and while an SSD withholds flushing (i.e. actually writing) the data as much as possible, a flash drive tends to write it ASAP
· have pretty much no scratch space available, along with basically no overprovisioning
· generally have NO support for things like trimming

all that along with the fact people tend to install that stuff using a filesystem highly unsuitable for flash media, rapidly accelerates wear on the drive.

For tasks like crunching, it's absolutely essential to use a ramdisk. (which is so easy to [automatically] set up on Linux, it's basically a crime to not do it in such cases).
_____
Other than that, having a long-term Linux installation on a flash drive is a very viable thing. I personally got a fully functional linux installation (not some "liveCD"-like crap) on a flash drive and use it for years – insta-desktop fulfilling any of my normal needs in a pocket.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2015)

Having all the data in ram like puppy linux would be possible long term. That is true and you both have me there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 28, 2015)

And no swap partition.


----------



## m&m's (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Hey, @james888! Thanks for sharing your past experiences.
> 
> In this case I would try to minimize flash drive workload as much as possible by doing the following:
> >Install a minimal GNU/Linux system... The smaller the better.
> ...



It would work for Boinc, not sure for F@H. -> Getting BOINC setup without drives


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

m&m's said:


> It would work for Boinc, not sure for F@H.


It worked last time I checked.

LOL!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2015)

m&m's said:


> It would work for Boinc, not sure for F@H. -> Getting BOINC setup without drives


I was using it specifically for boinc, and I don't think you had that thread up when I tried for the first time. I used ubuntu installed on a usb.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, I have a question: Isn't it possible to run BOINC without GUI!? There's no command line server available as in F@H?

That would save tons of resources by not requiring a desktop environment... LOL!


----------



## m&m's (Jul 29, 2015)

james888 said:


> I was using it specifically for boinc, and I don't think you had that thread up when I tried for the first time. I used ubuntu installed on a usb.



So Ubuntu runs on the USB key which kills it? The thread is to run Boinc without drives, even USB drives. The USB drive is only used to boot (and save once an hour if needed). The OS runs on the RAMDrive.



Blue-Knight said:


> Well, I have a question: Isn't it possible to run BOINC without GUI!? There's no command line server available as in F@H?
> 
> That would save tons of resources by not requiring a desktop environment... LOL!



It wouldn't save tons or resources, light distros like Porteus uses less than ~160MB to run with a GUI, so why bother when most computers have 2GB+. If your cruncher is an old Pentium @350MHz with 32MB, you're better just turn it off since it's so slow that when it finishes a unit the deadline is already over. In other words, if your computer is strong enough to crunch, it's strong enough to run a GUI.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

m&m's said:


> It wouldn't save tons or resources, light distros like Porteus uses less than ~160MB to run with a GUI, so why bother when most computers have 2GB+.


I just thought it would be better to keep low on resources as much as possible, so more processing power is available to them. Sorry!


----------



## m&m's (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I just thought it would be better to keep low on resources as much as possible, so more processing power is available to them. Sorry!


They would not really have more processing power. Once all the windows are opened, it doesn't really take any processing power, it only eats RAM. So as long as you have enough RAM, it shouldn't even take 0.1% (maybe taken by the graphical clock on the taskbar) of compute power. The time taken just to configure BOINC without a GUI would impact more the PPD than configuring it with a GUI.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Hey, @james888! Thanks for sharing your past experiences.
> 
> In this case I would try to minimize flash drive workload as much as possible by doing the following:
> >Install a minimal GNU/Linux system... The smaller the better.
> ...



that's a very good idea.


----------



## Furunomoe (Oct 13, 2015)

Debian with Awesome. It's simply awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2015)

Furunomoe said:


> Debian with Awesome. It's simply awesome.



All I see is a wallpaper. Probably should include some open windows,etc so we can actually see the styling.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> All I see is a wallpaper. Probably should include some open windows,etc so we can actually see the styling.



Awesome is so bare bones you are basically looking at what it is.  It's a menu bar with a small window manager.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Oct 19, 2015)

My current desktop.  Ubuntu 15.04 with Numix theme/icons


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 19, 2015)

IO...excuse my ignorance, but is that an nvidia wallpaper?  Since I'm now able to get the latest nvidia drivers through PPA in ubuntu+gnome and I bought a couple of eVGA video cards...I wouldn't mind one of these as a wallpaper.  Do you have a link?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Nov 5, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> IO...excuse my ignorance, but is that an nvidia wallpaper?  Since I'm now able to get the latest nvidia drivers through PPA in ubuntu+gnome and I bought a couple of eVGA video cards...I wouldn't mind one of these as a wallpaper.  Do you have a link?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



Sorry for the delay.  Been busy with life lately.  Yes indeed it is.  Here is a link to it and additional Nvidia wallpapers. http://hdwallpapersfast.info/18-nvidia-wallpapers/


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Well, I have a question: Isn't it possible to run BOINC without GUI!? There's no command line server available as in F@H?
> 
> That would save tons of resources by not requiring a desktop environment... LOL!


I know that you posted this several months ago but, IIRC, the BOINC client has a linux daemon that can be started aside from the GUI interface and that you can use the GUI interface on another machine to connect to the headless instance of BOINC.
https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Stop_or_start_BOINC_daemon_after_boot

I'm with you on this one @Blue-Knight. It's not realistic to expect X to be available when BOINC could very well be running on a headless server.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I'm with you on this one @Blue-Knight. It's not realistic to expect X to be available when BOINC could very well be running on a headless server.



Technically, you can install X even on a headless server using a virtual frame buffer, but this is really tricky and shouldn't be necessary when the client could simply be made command line or daemon based.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 9, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> [...]when the client could simply be made command line or daemon based.


correction: not could, is B)


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa KDE Edition


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

Rockin Mint Mate 17.3 Rosa
​


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 28, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Rockin Mint Mate 17.3 Rosa
> ​



What are you using to show the temps on your taskbar?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

When you right-click and go to Add-To Panel there is an option for a Hardware Monitor (that's where I got my Network monitor, CPU Speed/Load, and Weather):


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have never used mate so didnt know what all was available to it. Been a KDE user for many years.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

There is alot available w/ the Mate desktop set, it's my favorite so far


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep, can't wait for Wayland support.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Have you tested wayland yet? What been your experfience? Sounds promising.

Been thinking about switching to a rolling release when AMDGPU becomes mainstream (assuming the R9 290 is being supported).


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, Wayland itself seems to work just fine. It's just that Mate doesn't run on it, and Weston is a little bare.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 18, 2016)

My Laptop with Gnome 3.20


----------



## vectoravtech (May 22, 2016)

Sabayon linux Mate 64bit running in memory


----------



## m0nt3 (May 23, 2016)

I really like that wallpaper, where did you get it?


----------



## vectoravtech (May 23, 2016)

m0nt3 said:


> I really like that wallpaper, where did you get it?


I uploaded it here (I will be searching for the source website, reminds me of the madmax car drifting video.): https://i.imgur.com/zUr5jdu.jpg


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 6, 2016)

Old picture of my Mint KDE 4.2. My shell is bash. I just bought a 64GB M.2 SSD that I will deploy Manjaro on. I will take care of that today after work! I will install KDE Plasma 5 on it.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 7, 2016)

alexsubri said:


> Old picture of my Mint KDE 4.2. My shell is bash. I just bought a 64GB M.2 SSD that I will deploy Manjaro on. I will take care of that today after work! I will install KDE Plasma 5 on it.


I like KDE, but I had weird issues with it, at least Plasma 5 not so on 4. Like when leaving a game I would get a a black outline around every window and newly opened windows until everything was closed then it would be fine. That was on nVidia (bought a second hand 660Ti on the cheap) and my Radeon cards. Running arch with I think Plasma 5.6 at the time.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 15, 2016)

KDE Plasma has been known to be buggy at times. I like it a lot, but a lot of people prefer GNOME or XFCE4 over KDE


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow, more than half of my steam library works on my personal Gentoo 64-bit!  Without Wine!

ARK and Atilla even run.  Older games from the "non-linux" era run fine in Wine (I'm installing Civ4 right now, which is rated platinum!)  Whoever said people who game on Linux hate gaming is nuts, I actually have too many things to install:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 31, 2016)

@R-T-B My only concern is that the performance doesn't match windows even if you can technically play on linux.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2016)

So, I think I need to wait on AMDGPU-Pro for my 390. I spend a couple hours today trying to finagle into getting it to work without too much progress. I did, however, manage to fix the DPM issue with the open source radeon driver. I can at least play Minecraft at 1080p and average about 18-25% GPU usage at a steady VSync'ed 60FPS. I just got Steam installed again so, I'm going to trying something more like Cities: Skylines once I get it installed. It didn't run great on Ubuntu 14.04 with fglrx but, I'm optimistic that my changes will show some improvement since usage is way down and minecraft is much smoother than it was before.


james888 said:


> @R-T-B My only concern is that the performance doesn't match windows even if you can technically play on linux.


Ehh, for me, it's about having one platform that can do everything I want in a way that I want it. I do a lot of dev work in Linux because it's what I'm used to working in professionally. I only had Windows for games and if Linux has enough of what I want, then I don't really need Windows anymore.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 31, 2016)

james888 said:


> @R-T-B My only concern is that the performance doesn't match windows even if you can technically play on linux.



I haven't noticed a penalty worth mentioning in native games.  If they use the wine libraries to do their porting, then yeah, it sucks.  A few (actually, pretty much all DX games) do this and no, I don't mean running a game in wine (that REALLY sucks).  It's actually amazing it works as well as it does considering every graphics call is being translated over from DX to OGL.

Doesn't matter to me because my Titan X is overkill for my 1080p display anyhow.  But point is if they actually write it for the MESA/OpenGL stack, it doesn't do bad and is probably comparable to DX11.  Unity and unreal based games that do an actual OpenGL export do fine.

Also, a lot of distros aren't the best performers.  Ubuntu is bloated in my opinion, but I'm a gentoo hardliner who compiles his own lean kernel, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2016)

A little bit of an update. After fighting with Cities: Skylines settings to get it to play nicely with my 3 displays (it was trying to start in 5760x1080 mode and failing ootb,) I manage to get it to start full screen and man, just starting it up is smooth as butter. Performance might start to tank as a city starts getting built but, I don't remember ever having this kind of performance with the fglrx driver. 

Edit: I loaded a bigger city and it slowed right down. GPU load was also relatively low though so, it could be a CPU bottleneck in the game.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 31, 2016)

Cities Skylines is on my "toplay" list tonight.  I wonder how the nvidia-binary drivers will do.  I hear they are better than the AMD binaries (and the converse is true in opensource) but we shall see.  Also bear in mind that I'm on a very powerful system on a 1080p display.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Cities Skylines is on my "toplay" list tonight.  I wonder how the nvidia-binary drivers will do.  I hear they are better than the AMD binaries (and the converse is true in opensource) but we shall see.  Also bear in mind that I'm on a very powerful system on a 1080p display.


Mine started at about 50-60% load on the GPU but, as the city gets bigger, GPU usage starts going down and performance starts to drop. I don't think it's a graphics limitation with that game because I had the same experience with fglrx on 14.04.

Either way, I've been very surprised at the performance I've been getting out of the open source radeon drivers (but once again, after I went out of my way to fix the dpm issue.)


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

Says it all:


----------



## Dia01 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ubuntu 18.04


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

Heh,  showoff!  Yeah,  Kubuntu 18.04 was my desktop.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

Does posting Debian via Windows App count?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

If you run actual linux as your desktop it counts.  If you have something funky in a vm under windows,  sure,  let us see.  I ran linux in a vm for quite awhile before I went native.
But it has to be an actual desktop you are running.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

johnspack said:


> If you run actual linux as your desktop it counts.  If you have something funky in a vm under windows,  sure,  let us see.  I ran linux in a vm for quite awhile before I went native.
> But it has to be an actual desktop you are running.



Not a VM.. just the official Debian app (also Kali and Ubuntu and SUSE available now). It uses Microsoft's "Windows Subsystem for Linux" (kind of a kernel layer, while the app bit is built of userland tools).

Screenshot is a joke.. I just have basic *nix console tools installed.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

I use wine for windows stuff...  but if you can show your   console,  I guess that counts! Sounds like you are using a server version without x-server and no capture utils.   No wait...  it's an app?
No,  install the full linux os first if you want a desktop,  server version if you want console only.  Huh?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2018)

Link to one of the apps from the Microsoft Store clear up the confusion? 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/kali-linux/9pkr34tncv07


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

johnspack said:


> I use wine for windows stuff...  but if you can show your   console,  I guess that counts! Sounds like you are using a server version without x-server and no capture utils.   No wait...  it's an app?
> No,  install the full linux os first if you want a desktop,  server version if you want console only.  Huh?



It's a new feature of Windows.. the subsystem for linux, that allows you to run Linux in it's own app/space in a fairly transparent way. Mostly useful for developers. You could run Xserver if you want.

Here's someone running a full ubuntu unity install:

https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/imag...ity-desktop-on-top-of-windows-10-506159-2.jpg


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's a new feature of Windows.. the subsystem for linux, that allows you to run Linux in it's own app/space in a fairly transparent way. Mostly useful for developers. You could run Xserver if you want.
> 
> Here's someone running a full ubuntu unity install:
> 
> https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/imag...ity-desktop-on-top-of-windows-10-506159-2.jpg



Technically, that isn't linux.  You are running an assortment of *nix software on an MS kernel.  Not a drop of linux in it without the kernel.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Technically, that isn't linux.  You are running an assortment of *nix software on an MS kernel.  Not a drop of linux in it without the kernel.



Yeah, I wasn't exactly sure. Hopefully they'll keep it on par with the Linux kernel. So far, they do (that Ubuntu above is based on 18.04).


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

Subbed to find out about Linux some more 

Subbed to find out about Linux some more


----------



## DarthBaggins (Oct 7, 2018)

Just picked up a 120GB SSD from MicroCenter to throw a copy of Mint 19 on, man I'm loving how much it has evolved over the past 5 years.

I've loaded up Steam, Wine/PoL, & Lutris, so I'm trying to get Ring of Elysium to play via Linux. If I can get it to work along with some other titles I'll be moving to this distro full time.  Also need to see if I can get my Adobe suite to work as well.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2018)

I like Suse its my preferred when I install linux on a desktop


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 20, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> I like Suse its my preferred when I install linux on a desktop



I was very surprised when I saw OpenSUSE dropping off the charts on DistroWatch a few months back.   It's a very well thought out distro.  A "little" technical on the install...but very thorough.  I absolutely love it.  Also.  I think it goes without saying, but... it is extremely stable.  At least that's been my experience.

I'm only using Ubuntu now because 18.10 is playing nice with my chip.  Almost all distros(besides those based on Arch) were not.  When I feel everything is stable, I'll probably be going back to OpenSUSE with KDE.  While I like Gnome "enough"...I don't like it that much.  I actually prefer MATE over Gnome...or even Unity over Gnome...or to be honest, even XFCE over Gnome.

For anyone looking for a nice "easy on the resources" distro(XFCE)...I've had pretty good luck with MX Linux.  It's definitely worth a look.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2018)

Might as well show the new spin on debian/ubuntu distros.  This is kubuntu 18.10,  just released.  I have it in a vm for now:


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 15, 2019)

Mint Linux 19 on the silver toshiba


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm thinking that I might update my Crunchers and get a newer version of Mint installed and see if they behave...  I like the new look, is it a particular theme that you're using there @remixedcat ?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 15, 2019)

Mint y dark pink.. And the fonts were added by type catcher.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Apr 2, 2019)

Dia01 said:


> Ubuntu 18.04


What are you using to show the system specs on the desktop?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2019)

New Ubuntu on the block!  Kernel 5.0 beta.  Ubuntu/Kubuntu 19.04





Oh and  for those who want to test 19.04 beta,  at least the kubuntu version I know,  open-vm-tools is auto installed for vmware users.  It's very handy.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 24, 2019)

Netrunner Blackbird 19.01 Debian after I enabled the updates in the repos then updated. Luckily it didnt touch anything I installed.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 24, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> It's a new feature of Windows.. the subsystem for linux, that allows you to run Linux in it's own app/space in a fairly transparent way. Mostly useful for developers. You could run Xserver if you want.
> 
> Here's someone running a full ubuntu unity install:
> 
> https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/imag...ity-desktop-on-top-of-windows-10-506159-2.jpg



Dreaming here; I wish there was native windows support on Linux without wine or some other emulation.
I don't know if that would ever be possible without some kind of performance hit...


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 24, 2019)

juiseman said:


> Dreaming here; I wish there was native windows support on Linux without wine or some other emulation.
> I don't know if that would ever be possible without some kind of performance hit...


I'm not sure if it would be possible. It's often an "emulation". What could be possible is to have a "Parallel Desktop" like on MacOS where Windows is installed on the system and it only calls the function / Apps needed on Windows from the Linux Desktop.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 25, 2019)

My Kubuntu 18.10 + backports + Linux 5.0.7 triple screen set up.

[1680x1050]-|-[1920x1080]-|-[1680x1050]


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2019)

juiseman said:


> Dreaming here; I wish there was native windows support on Linux without wine or some other emulation.
> I don't know if that would ever be possible without some kind of performance hit...



I mean, wine is about as close to that as you can get.  It isn't really full emulation in the conventional sense.  Hint: WINE was originally a recursive acronym for *W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator.


----------



## mashie (May 24, 2019)

My daily driver, Xubuntu 18.04:


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2019)

Well,  Plasma has updated to 5.16:


----------



## jsalpha2 (Jul 16, 2019)

EndeavourOS is an easy to install Arch Linux-based project with Xfce    Link
My customized install


----------



## catulitechup (Aug 9, 2019)

Xubuntu 18.04 x64


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## johnspack (Aug 13, 2019)

Here comes Kubuntu Eaon,  the beta is already quite stable:





I'm using it as a main os already,  it's ready for prime time.  If you are unsure,  I recommend using a 2nd drive,  and installing it to that.
I have 4 os installs including windows,  it's always good to be prepared.
The Eaon install is great,  recommended.  But again do it as a 2nd or 3rd install if you can.  It is still beta.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2019)

Here's Kubuntu being pretty:










And no the taskbar isn't messed up either,   just the way it gets shown here....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2019)

hm, my WS is off so I cant remote in right now, but its been awhile since I posted in here. I'll try to remember tomorrow. I'll warn you ahead of time. It isnt as slick as some of these at all. I'm an ultra minimalist when it comes to my desktop though. So prepare for boring.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 5, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> hm, my WS is off so I cant remote in right now, but its been awhile since I posted in here. I'll try to remember tomorrow. I'll warn you ahead of time. It isnt as slick as some of these at all. I'm an ultra minimalist when it comes to my desktop though. So prepare for boring.



So just a term then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> So just a term then?



Thanks for reminding me. Pretty much. I was doing snmp walks earlier for the new grafana server. If im not doing internal stuff im just SSHd into various boxes and working that way.

BEHOLD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 5, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Pretty much. I was doing snmp walks earlier for the new grafana server. If im not doing internal stuff im just SSHd into various boxes and working that way.
> 
> BEHOLD
> 
> View attachment 133477



I really like the "FucksIGive" folder.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2019)

That was honestly unintentional. I didnt even think of it.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Oct 6, 2019)

I hope the guys over at MX have a sense of humor.

.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2019)

Heh,  I just found this one:


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2019)

I really do like the look of some of the KDE setups here. Maybe ill burn a week trying some different styles out.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2019)

It's ready:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.10/beta/

Also the newest staging wine will run a crapload of newer windows stuff now.  Beta Kubuntu will be final soon,  but it's already stable,  so go ahead.
Oops,  there's a tiny change you need to make to the wine repository...  but if you get this far..  I'll show you.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2019)

Well,  19.10 was fun,  but here is the incoming 20.04!




It's very early beta...  only use it in vms for now....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2020)

Something different...  this is Kali Linux.  Debian based.  It is used for network security testing.  
Have to attach,  TPUs pic hosting is not working....


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (Jan 14, 2020)

Manjaro KDE


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2020)

It's aliiiive!

Ignore the dark...  everything.  My plasma likes it.  Prevents burn in.

Yes, TPU blinds me right now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2020)

On Gentoo Linux I see.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> On Gentoo Linux I see.



The porthole gave it away?

Yeah gentoo's my thing.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2020)

Porthole, but also repos.conf being mentioned in Konsole.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2020)

Peter1986C said:


> Porthole, but also repos.conf being mentioned in Konsole.



oh yeah, forgot I had been installing that steam overlay (and resigning my kernel for something, it seems).  Good catch.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 23, 2020)

So Gentoo is loading all my games just fine...  It's gotten to the point where I'm loading games I don't even like, just to see if they'll load.

Example:





A game I will never play and actually regret buying, but hey, it runs...  No real issue either, except for some reason in game screenshots are wonky right now, so enjoy the loading screen.

EDIT Oh wait, screenshots work now...  just needed windowed fullscreen...  and it seems there is a bug...  everything in the atom store is free!  Woo!  Am I cheater now? 





PS:  No Bethesda, I'm not.  Though I was tempted, I'll admit, to see how bad your serverside checks are...


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Download it all whilst it says it's free!!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Download it all whilst it says it's free!!



Thought about it, but even though I don't play the game right now, I might someday and that's exactly the kind of shit Bethesda would ban you for with no appeal.

They are terrible coders, so it would probably work though, lol.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Thought about it, but even though I don't play the game right now, I might someday and that's exactly the kind of shit Bethesda would ban you for with no appeal.
> 
> They are terrible coders, so it would probably work though, lol.


I'm so surprised that they would do something like this..  That said if something is free to me, I'm there...  I don't see why it would make a difference since it does say free....  Maybe they wouldn't charge you right now and that might come later?? lol


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2020)

I mean it's probably really a wine bug more than anything.  Who knows what would happen if I really tried to buy, it might just siphon my wallet and give me nothing.

I think karma might like that.


----------



## witkazy (Feb 2, 2020)

Ubuntu 18.04.03 lts , kernel v5.5. 
Been off the Windows for almost two years and not missing it really.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 2, 2020)

Here's my oldest box, i made the mistake to pick a non-LTS release at that time.
Since then i tried various scenarios and simulations to try and dist-upgrade it but none of them worked. (ended with a non functioning computer)
That, and .... the aging hardware as you can see in the screenfetch capture below :







There's also this nextcloud instance i have been running on some fairly newer hardware and distro, so far so good with it !






I'm a big fan of the older desklet/screenlets desktop gadgets, that's why i'm still using them on both desktop environments, eventhough they are no longer available & maintained in the repository. As long as the dependencies are met, i'm an happy camper


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2020)

I needed to set a firewall/router box for a friend,  this is not his install but one I did in vms to test beforehand.  It's NethServer,  based on CentOS:




Here's ntop running on it:


----------



## johnspack (Feb 11, 2020)

Well it seems the new kubuntu on the block is ready for primetime.  Stable enough now to show.  It will be locked to the 5.4 kernel.  This is 20.04,  which is the  3 year LTS version.  It'll be final in April.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 19, 2020)

Linux Mint with KDE and using BTRFS






johnspack said:


> Well it seems the new kubuntu on the block is ready for primetime.  Stable enough now to show.  It will be locked to the 5.4 kernel.  This is 20.04,  which is the  3 year LTS version.  It'll be final in April.


What weather widget is that??


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2020)

That's the regular weather widget that comes installed with Kubuntu.


----------



## TxGrin (Feb 22, 2020)

Linux with Mac OS running in a window while in linux


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 22, 2020)

johnspack said:


> That's the regular weather widget that comes installed with Kubuntu.


can't find a standalone for mint. I'm running kde in mint unofficially so... the addons package for the main widgets isn't there and since that's a part of it it's hard to find thr standalone plasmoid.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> can't find a standalone for mint. I'm running kde in mint unofficially so... the addons package for the main widgets isn't there and since that's a part of it it's hard to find thr standalone plasmoid.


Yeah,  I've looked in my mint vm,  can't find it.   Oh so you added kde to mint?  I hadn't actually thought of that....  Okay I'll have to try it in the next few days,  and I'll report if I can get the widget working.
Also,  while your at it,  try a dual boot with Kubuntu.  I did mint,  but found it lacking.  It's initially nice looking,  but it just can't do what Kubuntu can in the end.  Trust me,  try it.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 22, 2020)

Ubuntu has some issues affecting their longevity there's  too much philosophic and political bickering and drama for that distro to last much longer. The reason mint is phasing in debian edition. To last longer and not depend on ubuntu when they might shit a brick


----------



## s3thra (Feb 22, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Ubuntu has some issues affecting their longevity there's  too much philosophic and political bickering and drama for that distro to last much longer. The reason mint is phasing in debian edition. To last longer and not depend on ubuntu when they might shit a brick


What do you mean? What's been happening over in Canonical land?

...and here's my current desktop with Kubuntu 19.10, dual screen, second screen on the left with Conky:


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 22, 2020)

It was on reddit a few months ago .


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 22, 2020)

Compensating for never being able to keep my actual desktop clear in meatspace.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> It was on reddit a few months ago .



Meh, doubt it.  The linux kernel was supposed to "end" a few months back too when "SJWs" took over.  Nothing (bad) happened.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2020)

Okay,  had to mess with KDE quite a bit,  but finally got a working install under Mint.  Here's the weather widget under Mint!


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 23, 2020)

I couldn't get that bc the package that it's part of is not available for some reason... got a link to the plasmoid??


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> I couldn't get that bc the package that it's part of is not available for some reason... got a link to the plasmoid??


No link,  it was part of the kde-full package..  which is the same as installing kubuntu-desktop ect.  You must not have installed the full thing somehow.  Also when you first
add the weather widget,  it just shows a white square,  just click and hold to show the settings button,  set it up and it will display normally.    Also to get kde working right
I added the kubuntu backports ppa and updated,  then from the kubuntu backports I installed kwin-x11,  which fixed up some major graphics gliches.


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 25, 2020)

Old notebook (IBM Thinkpad)
Void linux, xmonad, polybar, urxvt.
Configs: https://github.com/malyutinegor/rainy

Animated wallpaper:


Spoiler






http://imgur.com/CTiwPki




It is disabled most time, but sometimes i launch it, helps thinking.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2020)

R2DSF said:


> View attachment 145937
> Old notebook (IBM Thinkpad)
> Void linux, xmonad, polybar, urxvt.
> Configs: https://github.com/malyutinegor/rainy
> ...



Some of the older thinkpads don't really want to die at all, they just keep on going.  Good to see them still being used, as many of them still are very capable.


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 26, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> the older thinkpads don't really want to die at all, they just keep on going. Good to see them still being used, as many of them still are very capable.


This exemplar come to me directly from ISS. They using it as a mobile terminals for station maintenance, at least at ru/cn segment of ISS


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2020)

R2DSF said:


> This exemplar come to me directly from ISS. They using it as a mobile terminals for station maintenance, at least at ru/cn segment of ISS



That's really cool!


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2020)

My main is also now on Linux Mint as well:


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

What version of Mint are you running @remixedcat ?   I think the last one I've installed was 19.1 when I was doing it for my Crunching machines...


----------



## remixedcat (May 5, 2020)

19.3


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

I wasn't sure if they had released anything newer...  Thanks


----------



## remixedcat (May 5, 2020)

You're welcome.


----------



## birdie (May 5, 2020)

It's amazing how most screenshots from Linux users feature horrible blurry fonts - both for GUI applications and terminals.

Here, take this.

Make sure you've opened it full screen without the browser resizing/maiming it.


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2020)

Updated some things and this looks much better


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2020)

Newest Kubuntu on the block,  still alpha but works pretty much stable so far.  Kubuntu 20.10 or Groovy Gorilla:


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2020)

I really like KDE. KDE and Budgie are like my favorite.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 7, 2020)

Heh,  my 2 fav wallpapers on my 2 screens:


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd left a 250GB partition for a slim Windows installation with Office and told myself that I'd probably be back to Windows in a couple of days, as with every other Linux experiment I've done throughout the years. Three and a half weeks later, I've revisited Windows a total of twice. Kubuntu has completely stolen my heart with its easy customizability and theming. I did have to reinstall last week due to my initial installation being a buggy KDE on top of Ubuntu LTS installation, but I went with the actual Kubuntu image and all is good.





My XPS is loving the Linux life.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 7, 2020)

A little more tweaking and Kernel upgrade... 5.4 isn't out yet for Mint tho this was the latest.




And yay more KDE users ^__^


----------



## johnspack (Jun 15, 2020)

Fun with linux...  compiling and running the newest build of hardinfo!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2020)

The Y50-70:


----------



## Bones (Aug 25, 2020)

My current desktop - Not alot going on here but it works.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2020)

I got peppermint on my daks lol


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2020)

Didn’t know about Peppermint OS. Now I want to try it out in a VM.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2020)

Its basic but I use my laptop as a tool.

Ubuntu 20.04 using the Budgie DE


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> The Y50-70:
> View attachment 166607


Loving the detail for the CPU stats etc.  Nice background as well  

I've just moved on to Mint 20 release to see what that is like for one of my crunching PCs, it seems to be pretty decent so far


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks.. still on 19.3 for now.. gonna upgrade later... To much going on tho at the moment


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Its basic but I use my laptop as a tool.
> 
> Ubuntu 20.04 using the Budgie DE
> 
> View attachment 166615



What laptop do you run linux on ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> What laptop do you run linux on ?



Huawei Matebook X Pro


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Huawei Matebook X Pro


Hi,
So you didn't like solus ?
I was leaning towards budgie or gnome
Home | Solus


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> So you didn't like solus ?
> I was leaning towards budgie or gnome
> Home | Solus



Solus is just to flat for me. That and it may seem crazy, but I really am not pulled to distros that let you do it all. I no longer mod my OSs and I dislike fighting with them now.

When I need to connect to a core switch or im trying to do a security audit I really need my terminal to not randomly crash. I generally try to stick with more stable releases and distributions.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Solus is just to flat for me. That and it may seem crazy, but I really am not pulled to distros that let you do it all. I no longer mod my OSs and I dislike fighting with them now.
> 
> When I need to connect to a core switch or im trying to do a security audit I really need my terminal to not randomly crash. I generally try to stick with more stable releases and distributions.


Hi,
Someone said good thing about solus was little need for terminal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Someone said good thing about solus was little need for terminal.



That's subjective, I use my machine for work. I use the terminal on my mac my windows machine my laptop everyday. Not to mention it was just an example?


----------



## Bones (Aug 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Didn’t know about Peppermint OS. Now I want to try it out in a VM.


It works great and in my case handles my videocard properly (Radeon VII) vs Mint not being able to. 
It's also alot like Windows in how it's setup and behaves.

Would have ran Mint but with the GPU issues Mint has this is the ticket and honestly I'm happy with it. 
I think you'll like it too.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 30, 2020)

Okay, finally have a raw install of Groovy Gorilla,  or Kubuntu 20.10.  It requires an efi install,  but can be done under csm.  It needs a separate drive so it
can make the efi boot partition  all on the same drive ect....   oh and I used that new ventoy app under linux to make it!  And notice the 5.8 kernel it's using.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## witkazy (Oct 4, 2020)

S'been a while, finally upgraded from 18.04  to 20.04 Ubuntu and all is well except one weird crush of vlc player


----------



## witkazy (Oct 24, 2020)

witkazy said:


> S'been a while, finally upgraded from 18.04  to 20.04 Ubuntu and all is well except one weird crush of vlc player
> View attachment 170755


All right , it is keep on comin but if i kill process in system monitor (vlc) i do not have to restart whole system ,minor inconvenience in my book,cheers.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 8, 2020)

Man,  this took a lot of work.  It turns out 20.04.1 versions and above of Ubuntu require efi boot,  or at least csm boot with the 1mb bios boot partition.  I did originally try 20.10 Groovy Gorilla,  but I had to efi install it,  and lost access to my other installs.  So I abandoned it.  Well it turns out,  20.04 installs,  not 20.04.1,  can can installed in legacy mode.  Then you can install update-manager,  and upgrade to 20.10,  and continue to use legacy mode.  Why did I need to do this?  Because I have multiple legacy mode installed oses,  and I don't want to wipe them out just for one os.  And here is Kubuntu 20.10,  booted from legacy mode,  with kernel 5.8 and my vpn active....  just a little security....


----------



## Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

Been using Linux on and off for the last 14 years or so...
Now I'm using Linux full time for the past 5-6 years Pretty much tried every distro's out there but the ones I stick the longest is Mint , Zorin and now Feren OS

Feren OS is the one I like the most specially the new plasma KDE and now base on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Snapshot November 2020)
I like that they put the categories on the left instead of the right using Simple Menu , I think this is a far better way to use it and it is my prefer start up menu
I'm also using Win10 Icons not that I like win10 because I don't but the Icons are really nice...

Mikey


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2021)

Well here's Hirsute Hippo,  or 21.04 in it's first almost stable form,  can only put a link to ImgBB,  no idea how to insert it here.








						hirsute-hippo
					

Image hirsute-hippo hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Actually this site only accepts http,  and everything is https now.  Oh well.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 20, 2021)

Well,  finally,  Hirsute Hippo got the 5.10 kernel!



Looks like Wizard fixed it.....
The displaying images on TPU....


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Mar 13, 2021)

Ubuntu 20.04.2 LTS w Numix icons.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2021)

Newest Ubuntu with kernel 5.11..  Hirute Hippo!  21.04,  still in beta:



Worthy to note the memory usage.   Less than half a gig to run.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2021)

Finally,  beta week for 21.04...  so I was able to upgrade a raw install this time.  Both screens,  nice pic!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh nice,  21.04 Dolphin now has drive space indicators.  Check under Devices.  Edit:  I'm surprised at how much improved Ubuntu is with this version,  wine also works better!


----------



## johnspack (May 12, 2021)

Here's something you don't see too often...   a BSD distro with a KDE desktop!  Absolute pain to install and configure.  Still can't get virtualbox additions to work
even though I know how to install them....


----------



## R-T-B (May 13, 2021)

johnspack said:


> a BSD distro with a KDE desktop


Default on PC-BSD I think...  oh wait I just googled that and aparently it died in 2020 after a rebrand.  Sadness.


----------



## biffzinker (May 13, 2021)

GhostBSD? I was messing around with it in a VirtualBox VM recently.


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2021)

Yes,  GhostBSD has the xcfe desktop...  but I hate mac clones.  If you want KDE on BSD,  you have to install it.  Once you figure it out...  only took me 3 years of using linux so I can understand
all the commands and script configs,  and still took me 2 days to get it done...  it's easy!  I can reproduce an install in a fraction of the time now.  I'll never use it,  I just wanted to prove to myself I 
could get the dam thing running!


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2021)

Took me awhile...  here's the still alpha Impish Indri,  or 21.10,  will be final oct 14.  Not sure what kernel or desktop it will end up with yet...  and it shows the new dual pane start menu


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 27, 2021)




----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2021)

Now that's interesting!  Now I have to play with Arch.....  did not know it could do that.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 29, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Now that's interesting!  Now I have to play with Arch.....  did not know it could do that.


what do you mean it could do that?



Anyway, my desktop with wayland. Tend to align same customization on my both computers. in that way, it is easier for me to find things when I switch between my laptop and desktop. Plus easier to maintain. Didnt dare running wayland on my laptop since what I have read was wayland and nvidia does not come along well (yet i hope)


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2021)

I mean I didn't know you could build it like that!  Thankyou night.fox for showing me this!  This was the most difficult and interesting linux install ever for me.
It's touted as the linux you build.  And you do,  from scratch.  Think Freebsd,  and then break it down even more.  I learned more about linux in the last 4 days
than the last 3 years.  You have to build,  install,  and configure every part of it.  Even virtualbox additions require manual intervention,  creating scripts ect.
I almost wanted to hate it,  but in the end it's a gas to build, you learn a lot,  and when you have a fully functional desktop running,  it's very rewarding.
Mines not as pretty as yours,  but I like it just as much!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I mean I didn't know you could build it like that!  Thankyou night.fox for showing me this!  This was the most difficult and interesting linux install ever for me.
> It's touted as the linux you build.  And you do,  from scratch.  Think Freebsd,  and then break it down even more.  I learned more about linux in the last 4 days
> than the last 3 years.  You have to build,  install,  and configure every part of it.  Even virtualbox additions require manual intervention,  creating scripts ect.
> I almost wanted to hate it,  but in the end it's a gas to build, you learn a lot,  and when you have a fully functional desktop running,  it's very rewarding.
> Mines not as pretty as yours,  but I like it just as much!View attachment 202315



If you want to hate yourself try and build gentoo.



birdie said:


> So many screenshots here are featuring SVGA3D which means you guys are running Linux in a VM. What's the point of it?



You'd be surprised. I have to build VMs all the time for linux servers and desktops to build scripts and tools before deploying to production.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 31, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> If you want to hate yourself try and build gentoo.



Still have scars from that in 2004.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 31, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> If you want to hate yourself try and build gentoo.


Yup, that about sums it up.


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2021)

Have to try it first in a vm before I try a raw install.   And this is one of those I think I will try a raw install.  Once you understand how to install every
single section,  configure and enable it....  anything is possible.  You have to test first before diving in.....
Also birdie...  it's just as difficult to install in a vm.  In fact vm additions,  which you need for video and audio drivers are a bitch....  everything else is the same.


----------



## R-T-B (May 31, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> If you want to hate yourself try and build gentoo.


I mean, I have.  What about it?  Sounds about the same.  No source based distro holds your hand.


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2021)

birdie,  been running linux for years now...  dont want hand holding...  i want it rough!   arch looks great now...  and ill try slackware next i think...  f it all
but honestly,  you know how many os installs I have to multiboot to?    i don't scare easily....

Also don't   know where else to post this...  so got my first shot today.
That is all.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 1, 2021)

Working on something different tonight.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 1, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Still have scars from that in 2004.



Although in some ways it was worse back then due to the nature of CPUs/RAM/disks of the time. As long as one can work out UEFI/boot loader and knows about how to setup kernel/tools and configure security it is easier now.
But I kind of agree there is not always a point in source based distros unless you have reasons.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 2, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I mean I didn't know you could build it like that!  Thankyou night.fox for showing me this!  This was the most difficult and interesting linux install ever for me.
> It's touted as the linux you build.  And you do,  from scratch.  Think Freebsd,  and then break it down even more.  I learned more about linux in the last 4 days
> than the last 3 years.  You have to build,  install,  and configure every part of it.  Even virtualbox additions require manual intervention,  creating scripts ect.
> I almost wanted to hate it,  but in the end it's a gas to build, you learn a lot,  and when you have a fully functional desktop running,  it's very rewarding.
> Mines not as pretty as yours,  but I like it just as much!



great. Well its not about having who has pretty DE or not. Its about the happines and building and customizing something that makes you happy.

My next project is gentoo. Once next LTS kernel release, I will build that since what I need is atleast 5.11 kernel cause there is a patch on that kernel that my laptop benefits. For now Im gonna enjoy Arch. I distro hop for like 2 weeks but I settled with arch as it is very configurable and I just install apps I needed


----------



## johnspack (Jun 3, 2021)

Such total class.  Everyone take note of how night.fox responds in here.

Something I just have to say....  everytime a windows user switches to linux...  an angel gets their wings.  And a person gets their soul back!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 4, 2021)

just playing around with LXQT. It looks neat but not so customizable. But I would choose this over XFCE


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2021)

Anyone check out the Gnome 40 new UI? I like it.









						GNOME 40
					

The next step in focused, distraction-free computing..




					forty.gnome.org


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 19, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> Anyone check out the Gnome 40 new UI? I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to give 'new' Gnome another chance.  I wasn't a fan when the big change happened.  After Gnome 3 and Ubuntu's Unity desktop, which were both about 10 years ago - yikes, I stuck to Gnome 2 based DE's.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 19, 2021)

Still don't understand the mac way of doing it.  It's just more mac.  KDE does it right.  But what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 19, 2021)

tried to play around with gnome 40 before. Good thing about Gnome 40 is that seems wayland works alot better in Gnome than any other DE.

Difference or improvement over the past gnome is I honestly cant tell. Im not really a fan of the tablet type app launcher.

But if youre a gnome fan, i think you will like the new 40. Heard alot of good things from gnome users


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2021)

It is interesting the focus more on a mobile friendly DE for linux. I really only want a bit better integration with Wayland.


----------



## TxGrin (Jul 3, 2021)

Now that Steam brought us proton and lutris bringing support i now have all my steam games working and all my epic games working in linux they have come a long way


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 5, 2021)

Still fine tuning Cinnamon getting ready to move my data drives to the Linux box.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 8, 2021)

Laptop ready to go.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 24, 2021)

Where I'm spending most of my time lately.





The neckbeard is coming along nicely.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 22, 2021)

Well,  looks like Ubuntu Impish,  or 21.10,  will ship with the 5.13 kernel.  Mine just updated itself from 5.11 to 5.13.
It's also running plasma 5.22, but that's been backported to 21.04 as well:


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2021)

Here's 21.04 with the plasma backport to 5.22.  Also just finished cracking a rar hash using gpu assist with hashcat....  and yes it's legal....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

johnspack said:


> and yes it's legal....


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2021)

Crack....  legal?  Because most people don't realize you have to test security to make sure it works.  They also see crack,  and think,  that can't be legal.
Most people  don't realize this goes on all the time.  And linux is the best to test it under.  I finally know how,  but I'm still a
noob.  Much more fun will come for me!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 1, 2021)

Debian 11 with a simple uncluttered desktop....



I recently dropped the dual boot with Windows 10 I've had since Ubuntu 16.04 and moved my whole system over to Debian 11.

Runs like a dream....

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 1, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Debian 11 with a simple uncluttered desktop....



Absolutely thrilled with Debian 11


----------



## Deleted member 212040 (Sep 10, 2021)

Ditched Windows a week ago and went to Kubuntu, then made the move to Arch on EndeavourOS. Windows partition wiped. Absolutely in love. Every game works & the alternatives for some of my programs are fantastic, plus there's functionality (like explorer tabs & split view -- come on Microsoft.) that was not present in Windows.

Microsoft will not be seeing me utilizing their OS again.






It feels good to be part of the 1%.

(did I mention every game runs faster, especially Minecraft's new 1.18 snapshots... went from 20 FPS on Windows to 800 in here. That's well over 5000% increase.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2021)

Emily said:


> Ditched Windows a week ago and went to Kubuntu, then made the move to Arch on EndeavourOS. Windows partition wiped.



That is quite the journey you made in a week! Well done.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah...Debian 11 ran like a dream alright.  Until I started loading my newer titles.  It seemed to handle the usuals(Skyrim, Oblivion, FO3, and FO:NV) just fine, but when I started going Fallout 4 and newer?  Not so much.  I've been wanting to get back to Chernobylite and Terminator:Resistance and that is where everything quickly turned into a story filled with graphical glitches, intermittent slowdowns, and mandatory re-installs.  I went at it hard...no luck on either title.

As the linux veterans know...just par for the course.  If one doesn't work, move to the next one on the list.  Although, I'm not the distro-hopping type.  I prefer to find something that "Just Works"(insert Todd Howard Flashback here) and stick with it.   Personally, I  thought I had found that in Debian.   The last thing I wanted to do is go back and start testing more distros, I've already tested 26.  Just glad I took notes!  When I went and thumbed through the pages...one name kept coming up that just seemed more stable than the others from the get go.  Solus.

I was actually going to transfer over to Solus back in 2017 when their lead dev(Ikey Dougherty) up and left. I had my concerns with the way it was handled...so I went with Ubuntu instead.

Although, my decision might have been a little too quick and premature, it appears as though Solus has been left in some pretty capable hands(Josh Strobl).   If I had to describe Solus in three words or less?  "Smooth as butter" would be the response.  Haven't had a single hitch since the initial install.  In fact...when you see the picture below.  It has the feel of Windows 7, but with a few modern twists added in for good measure.  I also liked the fact I could easily connect to my Smartphone(Moto G7) through using open source software on F-Droid.  I de-Googled my phone from the get-go and I've never had access to Google's play store.  No loss....

Here is the Solus KDE Plasma desktop.  Solus is bar none the most "responsive" desktop out of the 26 I tested.



If I had to rate the 26 different desktops tested through a "full install", not a LIVE install using a USB flash drive or Virtual Machine, but a complete full install.  I would have to rate Solus Mate as number one for "out of the box" stability.  Followed closely by Zorin OS, and Mint as third.  Opensuse(KDE, Plasma) fourth, and Fedora(Gnome) fifth.  The largest surprise out of all the distros?  Was Garuda Linux and Feren OS.  I wasn't expecting much from either one of these...and boy was I wrong.  I'm keeping my eyes on Feren OS...I like what I see there.  Garuda?  Might be more for the younger crowd.  .

From this day forward...I'll be recommending Zorin OS 16 Core over Mint and Ubuntu for new users.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  This is how I personally set up my own system for gaming.  The latest AMD/Vulkan drivers were preinstalled.  So, all I had to do on a fresh install was to do all of the system updates, restart...then run "sudo eopkg install steam" at the command line.  Let it install....then install Lutris(if you're going to...) from the Software Center and lastly, back at the command line..."sudo eopkg install wine wine-devel wine-32bit winetricks".  After the last installation completes...restart...and you're done.  If you're completely new to linux and not comfortable doing anything with the command line you can also install everything through the Software Center.  In fact...with Solus, you can completely avoid the command line if you wish to do so.  Best of luck.


----------



## Deleted member 212040 (Sep 11, 2021)

Clicked this button and my 150+ game library remained the same.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

Emily said:


> Clicked this button and my 150+ game library remained the same.
> 
> View attachment 216491


That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 12, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Yeah...Debian 11 ran like a dream alright.  Until I started loading my newer titles.  It seemed to handle the usuals(Skyrim, Oblivion, FO3, and FO:NV) just fine, but when I started going Fallout 4 and newer?  Not so much.



Yes, I unfortunately ran into that exact issue with FO4. It just will not run stable with Proton. They must be using some really unusual APIs and libraries in that game for Proton to not be able to load it properly.


----------



## Deleted member 212040 (Sep 12, 2021)

The biggest advantage of Linux so far was OpenRGB just detecting all of my devices straight up. On Windows it would only detect the RAM. This eliminates the need for bloaty, crappy RGB software. Love it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 12, 2021)

Plain ol' Ubuntu 21.04 here. Really like the snappiness of Wayland. I've been playing a game or two, but this is mostly my darkroom machine. There's also an SSD with Windows 10 on it, but I never go there. My smartphone is the Terracube 2e, which I got from e.foundation.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That doesn't happen very often.


LLM...

After the recent updates to the Steam client, even when I'm doing a fresh install in linux all of my games show up "before" I opt into Steamplay and restart.  It didn't used to be this way.  When I used to do a fresh install, only a small percentage of my complete library was visible because those titles were deemed "linux compatible", the rest were hidden until I joined SteamPlay.  Now...I'm assuming they're saying ALL games are compatible or have the possibility of becoming compatible.  I don't now for sure, other than to say it's interesting. 



Easy Rhino said:


> Yes, I unfortunately ran into that exact issue with FO4. It just will not run stable with Proton.



ER...

I had no trouble with Fallout 4 in Solus, but ran into troubles in both Mint(Black checkered boxes, freezes, and popping.) and Debian(Immediate crash to desktop) that I couldn't overcome.  In Solus...all I did was add this line to my "launch options" command ine and I was up and running.

Works perfectly...

WINEDLLOVERRIDES="xaudio2_7=n,b" PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=90 %command%

I also use the above in the launch options with Skyrim(and others).  It kills the issue with not being able to hear the NPC's audio and usually any crackling/popping audio issue as well.

As far as I'm concerned, both titles run just as good in Solus as they do in Windows.   I personally believe "vanilla" Fallout:NV and Fallout 3:GOTY look MUCH better in linux than Windows.   The first time I played Fallout:NV in linux...I was constantly saying WOW...I never noticed that before!  It was surreal.  Everyone who loves these two Fallout titles should try it at least once.

I told myself I'd stop at loading 10 games - for now.  So, from my list here are the games I've loaded that are running beautifully.  It's not all roses though...and I'll explain the problems briefly.  I don't want to get too far off topic here.

These 9 are pretty much perfect, despite my weak graphics and having to play a few of the titles in 720p...The Outer Worlds loads a little slow when going in to new areas, about 2-3 seconds but I think it's just more than my system is able to handle.  Other than that...plays beautifully.

FO3:GOTY, FO:NV, Fallout 4, Oblivion, Skyrim:SE, Metro Exodus, Kingdom Come: Deliverance,  The Outer Worlds and Terminator: Resistance.

1 needs a little work.  I think it's because the title is new?

Chernobylite

It runs fine but the cutscenes are giving me some problems(blacked out, missing audio).  I'm working through them now, looks like a simple video conversion issue.

I wish my graphics were about 20 to 30% more powerful.  I'm used to working with...well, not much...so I can deal with it effectively, but in 2021...i'm pushing the limits here(After selling every graphics cards in my stash at hugely inflated prices...I'm sitting on a pile of cash, so I'm not suffering...I'm just waiting patiently.).

I think Solus is spoiling me...none of the above is usually this easy.  Maybe it's because I'm using all AMD?  I don't know.

Best,

Liquid Cool - 1%er

P.S.  If you're using nVidia/Intel on Solus...search for "Hardware Drivers" at the start menu for DoFlicky.  It will get  you up and running.  Also...doubly make sure Gamemode and Gamemode-32 bit are installed.  With AMD these are installed by default.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi,
Muddling through it lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yes, I unfortunately ran into that exact issue with FO4. It just will not run stable with Proton. They must be using some really unusual APIs and libraries in that game for Proton to not be able to load it properly.



I may have asked this already but Im still not understanding proton. Do you install it separately? is it part of steam? I guess I could grab my laptop and look. (I dont play games on the laptop so haven't dug into this)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 12, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> I may have asked this already but Im still not understanding proton. Do you install it separately? is it part of steam? I guess I could grab my laptop and look. (I dont play games on the laptop so haven't dug into this)


It is part of Steam, Valve is developing it. They forked it from Wine source code then integrated it in Steam. Just Install Steam in Linux. Right click the game that you want to play then choose Properties then click the Compatibility tab then click the "Force ..." then Okay. Install the game then run it. You will most likely need to use the experimental Proton since it is mostly better than any Proton versions that Steam has. Right click the game from the list again, then look for the setting where you can change the Proton version. Choose the experimental one.

If the game has problems, the game might need a launch parameter to work probably. Go to https://www.protondb.com/ then type the game's name and see what they tell you to do. Sometimes they will tell you to use a certain version of Proton. Go to the game's properties where you can change the proton's version or add the launch parameter.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> It is part of Steam, Valve is developing it. They forked it from Wine source code then integrated it in Steam. Just Install Steam in Linux. Right click the game that you want to play then choose Properties then click the Compatibility tab then click the "Force ..." then Okay. Install the game then run it. You will most likely need to use the experimental Proton since it is mostly better than any Proton versions that Steam has. Right click the game from the list again, then look for the setting where you can change the Proton version. Choose the experimental one.
> 
> If the game has problems, the game might need a launch parameter to work probably. Go to https://www.protondb.com/ then type the game's name and see what they tell you to do. Sometimes they will tell you to use a certain version of Proton. Go to the game's properties where you can change the proton's version or add the launch parameter.


cool ty! that's super interesting! Steam fan or not, that compatibility matrix is leaps and bounds further than linux gaming even a few years ago


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> cool ty! that's super interesting! Steam fan or not, that compatibility matrix is leaps and bounds further than linux gaming even a few years ago



Yes, Steam's decision to integrate it right into the platform makes it really easy to play any of their games.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2021)

Well,  here is the easiest to install Arch linux ever!   It auto partitions if you want,  it will install a desktop during install,  it will install the latest Nvidia drivers,  and basically makes setting
up a basic desktop of any kind on Arch a breeze. Starts with kernel 5.14 out of the box.  I will be trying this bare metal next.  Also wine is installed by issuing sudo pacman -S wine-staging.  That's it.  EdeavourOS is now #2 on the
distrowatch.com list:


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 15, 2021)

Manjaro seemed pretty easy to install as well.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2021)

To be honest,  still haven't finished installing Manjaro.   It was actually easier to install raw Arch and then add Kde.  Try Endeavour...  I think a lot of newbs will like it much better.
You still get a very base install,  and can select which apps go on.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 20, 2021)

It was interesting reading the last few posts....I moved to Manjaro a few days ago.... 





I'm pretty sure I've tested every KDE desktop out there.  Even the eclectic distros.  My favorite out of all of them for stability and feel...openSUSE.  There really is no close second.  If I wasn't more interested in moving from debian to Arch....I'd plant my flag in openSUSE.

After giving some thought to all of this...If I'm leaving debian and I have to learn a new package manager with Solus.  Perhaps it might be a wiser decision to just head on over to Manjaro as a temporary rest stop while I'm brushing up on reading the Arch manuals.  With Solus, well..it's a small distro...could be gone in a year.  Who knows?  Not to mention...SteamOS 3.0 is based on Arch with the KDE Plasma desktop.  I plan on centering the future of my gaming around my current desktop and the Steam Deck.

For me...I think this path makes more sense.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That doesn't happen very often.


Happening more and more these days with proton and dxvk.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 20, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> It was interesting reading the last few posts....I moved to Manjaro a few days ago....
> 
> View attachment 217612
> 
> ...


Manjaro was actually the best distro for the Dell XPS17, at least until Ubuntu managed to release a modified kernel that got sound working on many Intel laptops. With Manjaro, you just needed to install it, then update it, and sound worked. Until Ubuntu came through, it either required all kinds of magic dances or stay on the 5.6 kernel, and initially the 5.6 kernel didn't even work, but I think a fix got merged into that kernel only somehow.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 23, 2021)

Liquid Cool...another distro hop?  Are you serious!?

No No gentlemen(and ladies), I'm at home now in Manjaro, so I'm afraid my screenshots will be diminishing to zero. 

I'm sure most of you have been around linux long enough to test out plenty of distros and there is always that one...that one distro that stands out from the rest in all the right places.  For me...that's Manjaro.  Although, the others distros I've mentioned(Debian, Solus, even openSUSE) are solid contenders and worthy of a look.  Especially Debian really...because for the first time I can honestly say in - Debian 11 Bullseye - these guys are doing SOMETHING right.  Every one of their desktop environments I tested booted up and ran perfectly!  This has never happened to me before and I started testing Debian distros many years ago...

On to the reason for my post.  This is a "screenshots" thread and I wanted to pass along an article I read about wallpapers from OMG! Ubuntu! awhile back entitled...

The ‘Hey Dude, Where Can I Get That Wallpaper?’ Blog Post

I've always liked Joey from OMG! Ubuntu!, he keeps his site updated continuously.  He and Liam from Gaming on Linux are really the only two websites I go to for linux based content on a daily basis.  Distrowatch and Phoronix...weekly, but that is about it(I spend a lot of my time here , or gaming!).

In Joey's article he mentions...

Walls by JFL - Free Widescreen

I've been following this Free Widescreen page as it expands(updated almost daily) and I've found quite a few interesting wallpapers for my own collection...so I thought I'd pass it along.



Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 26, 2021)

Last screenshot from me for a while as well.

Over the last week or two I've bounced around to a few different distros, following @Liquid Cool in a way.

Came back to Debian 11 where things seem to be the most stable and complete for my needs.  While Debian will quickly fall behind the latest cutting edge distros, I really appreciate the slower and steadier nature.  For me, I think one of the biggest annoyances of Windows 10, and now 11, is the fact that something's always changing, and mainly only for the sake of change. I don't need a new weather and news widget crammed into the task bar - If I'd wanted one, I would have put it there.

Anyway.  Debian 11 Cinnamon:


----------



## johnspack (Oct 15, 2021)

Well,  21.10,  or Impish Indri has now reached beta status.  It should be final shortly.  You can now upgrade 21.04 to it using the sudo do-release-upgrade -d command.
It will ship with kernel 5.13.  Well here it is on a bare metal install:


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Oct 16, 2021)

Running EndeavourOS now


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2021)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Running EndeavourOS now
> View attachment 221120


Is your browser window translucent? I feel like I'm seeing your background through the window. For a second I thought my display was exhibiting image retention again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Is your browser window translucent? I feel like I'm seeing your background through the window. For a second I thought my display was exhibiting image retention again.


I'm seeing the same thing so I'm inclined to think there is a bit of transparency being applied..


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2021)

Turns out AIDA64 runs under wine fine (other than well, sensor data, because drivers):

Linux scheduler on Gentoo KDE Plasma putting down some mean Ryzen 5800X cache latencies...  through a emu layer...  wow.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Turns out AIDA64 runs under wine fine (other than well, sensor data, because drivers):
> 
> Linux scheduler on Gentoo KDE Plasma putting down some mean Ryzen 5800X cache latencies...  through a emu layer...  wow.
> 
> View attachment 221263






For curiosity sake and science, figured I would compare with my 3800X running Arch.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

I switched to my gentoo distro on my primary gaming rig, finally.  It was worth it, despite the loss of HDR.  

I even got Wayland working on nvidia today, despite a lot of fighting.  Proof.  And marvel at my neat 4K Plasma Desktop with glorious Kerbals going to space:


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 19, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I switched to my gentoo distro on my primary gaming rig, finally.  It was worth it, despite the loss of HDR.
> 
> I even got Wayland working on nvidia today, despite a lot of fighting.  Proof.  And marvel at my neat 4K Plasma Desktop with glorious Kerbals going to space:
> 
> View attachment 221508


I have not used Gentoo in 10 years, but I remember compiling KDE for it on my x6 1055t and it taking the better part of half a day. How is it these days with faster CPU's and IO? Looking back on it I probably should have used some RAMFS for compiling from, but I didn't know any better then.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

m0nt3 said:


> I have not used Gentoo in 10 years, but I remember compiling KDE for it on my x6 1055t and it taking the better part of half a day. How is it these days with faster CPU's and IO? Looking back on it I probably should have used some RAMFS for compiling from, but I didn't know any better then.


This install took 2 days, probably 1 and 1/2 of them of them due to an old outdated wiki and having to figure things out, the other was just compile times.  So yeah about half a day.  But I built everything.  The kernel.  Xorg when Wayland wasn't working.  Wayland.  KDE.  Firefox, thunderbird, and libreoffice TWICE (once for xorg and once for wayland).

So yeah it's gotten faster.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 19, 2021)

m0nt3 said:


> I have not used Gentoo in 10 years, but I remember compiling KDE for it on my x6 1055t and it taking the better part of half a day.


I did that on a Pentium E2180 (a.k.a. "poor man's Core 2 Duo") and it easily took as long as downloading an ISO on 56K! (2010, on my second-newest PC at the time)

I did have my more powerful system of the time with a Core 2 Duo E4500 that was OC'ed of course. But it had Windows or what I don't consider an experimental Linux distro.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 19, 2021)

When


R-T-B said:


> This install took 2 days, probably 1 and 1/2 of them of them due to an old outdated wiki and having to figure things out, the other was just compile times.  So yeah about half a day.  But I built everything.  The kernel.  Xorg when Wayland wasn't working.  Wayland.  KDE.  Firefox, thunderbird, and libreoffice TWICE (once for xorg and once for wayland).
> 
> So yeah it's gotten faster.


When 64 core Threadrippers were announced the first thought I had was making Gentoo usable


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

m0nt3 said:


> When
> 
> When 64 core Threadrippers were announced the first thought I had was making Gentoo usable


Honestly it's a pretty mean linux gaming rig.  We'll see if I can survive on 8-cores when I have to do a world update though...  I may need a 5950X sooner than later lol.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 19, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly it's a pretty mean linux gaming rig.  We'll see if I can survive on 8-cores when I have to do a world update though...  I may need a 5950X sooner than later lol.


I have thought about dabbling back into, but i start thinking about the time investment and talk myself out of it, plus Arch has been working just fine.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

m0nt3 said:


> I have thought about dabbling back into, but i start thinking about the time investment and talk myself out of it, plus Arch has been working just fine.


It's rewarding at the end but totally not worth it vs the effort to be completely honest (I mean, it never really was lol).  That, and their wiki is an outdated mess doesn't help things.

Relevant screenshot:


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 19, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> So yeah it's gotten faster.


I remember when it would take over 24 hours to emerge OpenOffice.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 19, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I remember when it would take over 24 hours to emerge OpenOffice.


Like downloading an ISO on 56K or of course, emerging KDE..... Even worse, back in summer of 2010, I had an issue where emerge forced me to include the extras flag or it will stop the compile.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I remember when it would take over 24 hours to emerge OpenOffice.


I wish there was an in pain emoji.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I remember when it would take over 24 hours to emerge OpenOffice.


Libreoffice builds in under 2 hours on my rig now...  lol.



Solaris17 said:


> I wish there was an in pain emoji.


Isn't that just Tux?  He always seemingly had a weird "please...  kill me!" fake smiley expression for some reason.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's rewarding at the end but totally not worth it vs the effort to be completely honest (I mean, it never really was lol).  That, and their wiki is an outdated mess doesn't help things.
> 
> Relevant screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 221517



I was advised once, to use the --quiet-build (or -q) option when doing emerge operations. It prevents that the computer spends Proverbially half the time spitting out prints about the compilation process.
I am not sure how much time is actually saved when not using a framebuffer and being on a modern high-end cpu, but it may still be worthwhile.



Aquinus said:


> I remember when it would take over 24 hours to emerge OpenOffice.



It does not take that long anymore, and on PC-hardware one could install libreoffice-bin.



R-T-B said:


> Isn't that just Tux?  He always seemingly had a weird "please...  kill me!" fake smiley expression for some reason.


Now that you pointed it out I cannot unsee that.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 25, 2021)

Ubuntu 21.10 and derivatives now have access to backports for Kde Plasma 5.23:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Ubuntu 21.10 and derivatives now have access to backports for Kde Plasma 5.23


Is there a reason one would want to back port?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 25, 2021)

Just tried Kali in Windows 11 (WSL environment)(install via Windows Store and PowerShell)  - running pretty decent - also options for other distro's
Anyone tried that?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2021)

Backports give you access to newer kde versions.  21.10 by default comes with plasma 5.22.   Adding backports lets you upgrade to 5.23.
Backports are coming from 22.04 which will have 5.23 by default.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 9, 2021)

UP? I guess


----------



## johnspack (Dec 14, 2021)

Yep,  can't post pics...  oh well.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh here goes...LineageOS is Linux, right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Oh here goes...LineageOS is Linux, right?


LineageOS is an Android distribution, Android directly uses the Linux Kernel as a base. Android is therefore a version of Linux and thus, LineageOS is a version of Linux. 

Is that clear?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> LineageOS is an Android distribution, Android directly uses the Linux Kernel as a base. Android is therefore a version of Linux and thus, LineageOS is a version of Linux.
> 
> Is that clear?


Not according to certain people you can talk to on the internet but it does seem correct.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not according to certain people you can talk to on the internet


I'm not concerned with the ramblings of the uninformed, but you know that about me.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 24, 2021)

Icon theme and a little color matching does wonders


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2021)

birdie said:


> LineagesOS/AOSP/Android ROMs are *not* Linux distros and have never been because:
> 
> 1. They don't contain absolute most GNU projects, even something as basic as glibc.
> 2. The Linux kernel in Android can be replaced with any other POSIX compatible kernel which Google has actually been trying to slowly accomplish.
> 3. Android does not use the vanilla Linux kernel. Google heavily patches it, Google uses their own private repo, Google doesn't upstream tons of Android specific patches.


That is an opinion which has no merit. Android uses the Linux Kernel. Android can open a Linux Terminal and uses 95% of the same commands. Android is a variation of Linux. Full stop, end of story. You can disagree if you wish, reality is something else.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 24, 2021)

'Come on guys, I didn't mean to stir a nest.  I was trying to be funny.  If you look at the image I posted, it making light of the server outage.

@Easy Rhino @Tigger 



1freedude said:


> Click to see orig post


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 25, 2021)

Huh? Did I miss something?


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 25, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> Huh? Did I miss something?


No, I posted a screenie of your "I love you guys" and a debate about android is linux started.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2022)

Well,  close to release.  Jammy Jellyfish,  or 22.04.  This is the Kubuntu version.  Shipping with kernel 5.15 and plasma 5.23.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Jammy Jellyfish


This is just funny as hell!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2022)

Well,  here's 22.04...  Jammy!  Heh.  I've now done a raw install as it's stable enough.  You have to install nftables now to replace iptables in order to run vpn software.
It's about time.  It's due to the 5.15 kernel.  However I figured why should Arch users get all the fun,  and I used mainline repo and upgraded my kernel to 5.16.3.
Beta distro with bleeding edge kernel,  wheee!  Also just noticed the new ntfs driver introduced with 5.15 is much faster than ntfs3g.  Huge improvement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Well,  here's 22.04...  Jammy!  Heh.  I've now done a raw install as it's stable enough.  You have to install nftables now to replace iptables in order to run vpn software.
> It's about time.  It's due to the 5.15 kernel.  However I figured why should Arch users get all the fun,  and I used mainline repo and upgraded my kernel to 5.16.3.
> Beta distro with bleeding edge kernel,  wheee!  Also just noticed the new ntfs driver introduced with 5.15 is much faster than ntfs3g.  Huge improvement.
> View attachment 234301


I've been trying this out. Liking it. It's the first time in years I've considered using a version of Linux that doesn't have "Mint" in the name.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh c'mon...  you know you kwantu....  okay bad,  but you really should try it.  It's kept me off windows for years now!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2022)

johnspack said:


> It's kept me off windows for years now!


Yeah, that's not gonna to happen. Too much of what I need and do either can't be done in Linux or isn't as good in Linux.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that's not gonna to happen. Too much of what I need and do either can't be done in Linux or isn't as good in Linux.


HDR is really the only thing keeping me away...  wish they'd fix that (as in, implement it).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> HDR is really the only thing keeping me away...  wish they'd fix that (as in, implement it).


That actually doesn't bother me. I think HDR is over-rated. I'm not saying it's not beautiful, just that it's value is over-stated.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That actually doesn't bother me. I think HDR is over-rated. I'm not saying it's not beautiful, just that it's value is over-stated.


In gaming, I haven't seen a more dramatically useful tech in some time.  Goodbye, 8bpc sky banding.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 1, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Oh c'mon...  you know you kwantu....  okay bad,  but you really should try it.  It's kept me off windows for years now!


installed windows 11 on my laptop lately for gaming. Ill still dual boot. Spent days tweaking my Arch but having nvidia is just painful. One game works, other game breaks. Whatever configurations I did. I just gave up. On my desktop, Only time I booted windows is to compare God Of war performance and Amd is just best for Linux


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2022)

I hope you installed dxvk and vkd3d as well.  That basically gives you proton,  and the ability to run dx12 stuff.








						Releases · doitsujin/dxvk
					

Vulkan-based implementation of D3D9, D3D10 and D3D11 for Linux / Wine - doitsujin/dxvk




					github.com
				











						Releases · HansKristian-Work/vkd3d-proton
					

Fork of VKD3D. Development branches for Proton's Direct3D 12 implementation. - HansKristian-Work/vkd3d-proton




					github.com
				



And install this first.... oops...  https://wiki.winehq.org/Download


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 2, 2022)

johnspack said:


> I hope you installed dxvk and vkd3d as well.  That basically gives you proton,  and the ability to run dx12 stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah did all that including the dxvk-nvapi... I played around with wine-tkg, frogging family nvidia-all, proton-GE, proton experimental, even tried GE-wine. etc etc... its just not working all. Couldnt find a good combination that will make my games play all


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2022)

Ja.Koolit  as much as I also like Arch...  Ubuntu is just much friendlier to stuff like this.  Maybe try a 3rd install of say Kubuntu and try it.  I have multiple os installs for this very reason.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 4, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Ja.Koolit  as much as I also like Arch...  Ubuntu is just much friendlier to stuff like this.  Maybe try a 3rd install of say Kubuntu and try it.  I have multiple os installs for this very reason.


thanks for suggestion. i might try. However, one reason why I went with rolling distro is my laptop needs atleast 5.13 kernel, well, I could also of course compile my own.

However, one my "fixing" journey, I believe its because of conflicting vulkan drivers. My laptop does not have a mux switch. I do have like Bumblebee to switch to the graphics, but some games dont like that. If I remove amd vulkan, some games work, some games not. If I install back amd vulkan, the games didnt worked before works but the previous games that work will break. I dont have enough data to prove that but thats what I experienced. Plus, dlss, some games worked, some games do not. I scour the net finding solutions, and Im already kinda tired trying to fix ha ha

On my Amd (cpu and gpu) desktop, no issues at all. All games I throw in there works. Everything works..

But not to worry, Im not wiping my Arch on my laptop. It is still my daily driver. Im only switching to windows when I want to game on my free time. (these are the times when I am away from home due to work reason)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2022)

Ja.KooLit said:


> atleast 5.13 kernel



just enable hwe






						Ubuntu kernel lifecycle and enablement stack | Ubuntu
					

Canonical provides long-term support (LTS) kernels for Ubuntu LTS releases. Canonical also provides interim operating system releases with updated kernels every 6 months. Learn about the lifecycle of each kernel through the lifespan of support.




					ubuntu.com
				









						Ubuntu release cycle | Ubuntu
					

Overview of the Ubuntu release cycle - maintenance, support and security coverage, lifetime, upgrade paths, kernel versions and the range of editions and images published by Canonical.




					ubuntu.com
				




all HWE compatible LTS releases follow the rolling update model since 16.04


----------



## johnspack (Feb 11, 2022)

That's the easy way out.    Try this,  22.04 with kernel 5.16.8...  not so hard!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 12, 2022)

I'll stick on my Arch  I never really understand why I should execute sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade just to upgrade
wherein I could only type sudo pacman -Syu for updates 

Kernel 5.17rc3

I dont know. Ive just been comfortable with Arch TBH. I wish I could swap my laptop with the full AMD one









And here's my desktop... relatively easy to customize kernel (after various try since 5.14 ha ha)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 14, 2022)

Getting there......


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2022)

Found another nice and easy and lightweight KDE Arch distro...  Artix Linux:


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi,
Wish it only took a desktop image to make an os I'd be all over linux 365 

Mint 20.3 is messed up obs studio is having stuttering issues 
I should of known better than to install it this early

I installed mint 20.2 on my x299 rig finally with everything now to reinstall back to 20.2 on z490.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2022)

OBS Studio works perfect under Kubuntu 21.10 and 20.04 lts.  I played with Mint,  but it ended up annoying me because I just couldn't do as much with it.
  Arch is looking better and better all the time...  just have to settle on one I like.  Think I'll have to dual boot Kubuntu and some version of Arch.....


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi,
Mint cinnamon 20.2 has been fine.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 2, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Found another nice and easy and lightweight KDE Arch distro...  Artix Linux:
> View attachment 238356


yey none systemD arch....




sway.... still a work in progress.. but im getting there


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2022)

Thought I should mention,  Jammy Jellyfish...  aka 22.04,  the newest LTS version of Ubuntu is now final.
It ships with kernel 5.15.  Which wasn't suitable for me so I upgraded mine to kernel 5.17.  Not hard to do it you need to.


----------



## johnspack (May 17, 2022)

Aaaaand...  Kinetic Kudu,  or 22.10 has released first alpha build.  Looks like 22.04...  and it will for a month or so,  and then huge changes will occur.


----------



## The King (May 17, 2022)

MX-21 KDE ran this last year probably going to go back to Debian KDE at some point.


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2022)

Thought I'd test out PCLinuxOS...  it doesn't use systemd at all.  I figured it must use some off branch version of linux...  but it is a deb branch in the end.  It ships with kernel 5.17 out of the
box,  so that's unusual.


----------



## remixedcat (May 22, 2022)

I think that's what Lowes and homo depot use lol


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2022)

If so it would be a good choice.  With the newer 5.17 kernel it's more secure.  It also keeps user and admin accounts separate..  a bit of a pain to upgrade it ect,  but very secure.
Only admin can change anything.  But it uses the Debian apt system to install and update,  so very easy.


----------



## remixedcat (May 22, 2022)

It saved them money to not paying windows fees


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 22, 2022)

remixedcat said:


> It saved them money to not paying windows fees


A lot of money!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2022)

Fired up my Kinetic vm yesterday,  and was greeted with completely different wallpaper.  Turns out it's been updated to plasma 5.25!  Spectacle is a little bugged
for this screenshot...  but this is still basically an alpha release os:



Here's the whole weird thing:


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothing much... I have spent 3 days each with FEDORA 36 KDE, KUBUNTU.. and Gentoo KDE.... But I always go back with my Arch..

BUT, I dont erase FEDORA and Gentoo as they are on a separate Drive anyway.





SWAY on Arch Linux


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 12, 2022)

My Fedora


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## johnspack (Aug 23, 2022)

Still setting up my workstation,  so here's my current wallwaper on kubuntu 22.10 beta and with kernel 5.19.3 and latest kde plasma...  must have bleeding edge!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 27, 2022)

Have been wanting for a while to put together a screenshot for this thread  Of course, I had to include both mplayer and MuPDF or it just would not have been complete! The terminal emulator is mlterm.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 27, 2022)

Switched to cinnamon on my main rig cuz KDE was spazzy af


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2022)

remixedcat said:


> Switched to cinnamon on my main rig cuz KDE was spazzy af
> View attachment 263148


I'm surprised you don't use XFCE.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm surprised you don't use XFCE.


Hubby does on his rig n I do on my older laptops


----------



## vectoravtech (Dec 8, 2022)

Now im using FerenOS, its ubuntu KDE and it seems faster then windows 11. I installed pulseeffects and neofetch.as well as Nvidia. 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/vectoravtech%2Fthe-drums


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Ja.KooLit (Today at 10:09 AM)

Back on Arch as my main.. For some reason Gentoo keeps hanging during gameplay....


----------

